# BikeYoke DIVINE (OHNE SL) - Daten, Fakten, Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks



## Sackmann (23. Oktober 2019)

In diesem Thema soll es um unsere DIVINE gehen, und ich werde versuche, alle relevanten Informationen, Fragen, Daten, Fakten, die im Laufe dieses Threads aufkommen* in diesem ersten Beitrag festzuhalten*, damit man nicht immer wieder suchen muss, wo das denn nun zu finden war.
Glaubt mir: Es gibt nicht Nervigeres, als alles immer und immer wieder erklären zu müssen.

Ab hier geht´s los, viel Spaß


*Einbau: Fett oder Montage-/Carbonpaste?*

Eine Sattelstütze sollte möglichst mit einem zähen Fett im Rahmen verbaut werden.
Der Grund hierfür ist das Fett Korrosion und eintretendem Wasser vorbeugt.
Carbonpasten oder Montagepasten haben meist kleine, harte Partikel, die die Reibung erhöhen aber gleichzeitig die Anodisierung des Rohres abscheuern können. Deshalb sind Pasten zur Reibungserhöhung möglichst zu vermeiden.
Ein sauber gearbeiteter Rahmen mit passender Toleranz am Sitzrohr klemmt auch mit

*Allgemeines Benutzen der DIVINE*

Um die Stütze abzusenken, sollte man die Stütze vor dem Betätigen des Hebels leicht entlasten, und erst dann den Sattel in Richtung des Sitzrohres nach unten/vorne drücken.
Dies dient der Schonung der Gleitlager, ermöglicht besseres Ansprechen und verringert auch die Hebelkräfte am Remote.


*Allgemeine Vorgehensweise zur Einstellung/Kontrolle des Luftdruckes:*
1. Stütze aufrecht hinstellen (Stütze kann dazu im Bike bleiben)
2. Stütze komplett ausfahren
4. Sattelklemmschalen und Ventilkappe abnehmen.
5. Pumpe aufschrauben

Falls Luft abgelassen werden soll, unbedingt Ablassmechanismus der Pumpe nutzen und Luft LANGSAM entweichen lassen. Wenn Luft zu schnell abgelassen wird, besteht Risiko eines Ölverlusts!

6. Stütze wieder auf 300-350psi aufpumpen.
7. Pumpe abnehmen und darauf achten, dass beim Abschrauben der Pumpe keine Luft aus der Stütze entweicht.
8. Abdeckkappe und die Sattelklemmschalen wieder anbringen.

*ACHTUNG: Ggf. verwendete Adapter nur LEICHT aufschrauben. Wenn zu fest angezogen, kann sich der abdichtende O-Ring nach innen quetschen und den Ventilstift quasi "klemmen/festhalten". Selbst wenn die Pumpe abgenommen wird, kann dann der Adapter selbst das Ventil kurzzeitig offenhalten, so dass Luft entweicht.
Das Gleiche gilt auch für Gabeln und Dämpfer bei denen kein Adapter notwendig ist: Pumpen und Adapter müssen nicht angeknallt werden. Das schadet dem O-Ring und kann eben auch zu Problemen führen. Pumpen und Pumpenadapter dichten auch leicht aufgeschraubt wunderbar.


Wie baue ich die Spacer zur Hubreduzierung ein?*
Unten findest du ein kurzes Video, das dir zeigt, wie die Spacer eingebaut werden:






*Wie führe ich einen Service durch?*

Wenn das innere Rohr verdreckt ist, oder die Pins/Gleitlager verschlissen sind, dann sollte ein Rohrservice, ein sog. "Lower Tube Service" durchgeführt werden. Das sollte von einem unserem Servicecenter gemacht werden, es ist aber auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit selbst zu erledigen, wenn man nur etwas geschickt ist. Dies geschieht jedoch IMMER auf eigene Gefahr.
Ein Video dazu findest du hier:






Die Luft muss für den einfachen Rohrservice übrigens nicht abgelassen werden, das sollte sogar vermieden werden, wenn möglich. Falls du dennoch die Luft ablassen möchtest, dann folge unbedingt der Anleitung zum richtigen Einstellen/Kontrollieren des Luftdruckes.
Das obere Gleitlager muss in der Regel bei den ersten Services nicht ersetzt werden. Wichtiger ist es, das Rohr zu reinigen, neu zu fetten und Pins und Schaumstoffring zu ersetzen.

*Empfohlene Schmierfette:*

*r.s.p. Soft grease*
*r.s.p. Slick Kick*
*Buzzy´s Slick Honey*
*SRAM Butter*
*KS Post Paste*
*Empfohlenes Hydrauliköl:*
Wir verwenden *Mobil DTE 10 Excel 15, gemischt mit 5% R.S.P. No Stick Slip*. Die passenden Ölmengen für die jeweiligen Längen findet ihr unten in den Anhängen. Die kinematische Viskosität des Mobil Öls beträgt 15.8mm²/s bei 40°C.
Unsere REVIVE funktioniert auch mit anderen Dämpferölen, vorzugsweise ähnlicher Visokosität, jedoch können andere Öle das Verhalten bei niedriger Temperatur, oder Stick-Slip und Reset-Eigneschaften beeinflussen.
Eine Übersicht viele Suspension-Öle findet man zum Beispiel hier:





						Suspension Fluid - Pvdwiki
					






					www.peterverdone.com
				





*ACHTUNG:
WD40, Brunox oder ähnliche Kriechöle haben an oder in einer DIVINE nichts verloren!!!*

Auch ist es für die Funktion von Nachteil, wenn in das untere Rohr zusätzlich geölt wird.

Empfehlenswert ist es hingegen, den Abstreifer regelmäßig auch von außen mit etwas Fett zu pflegen. Dies vermindert das Risiko von eindringendem Wasser und hält die Dichtung geschmeidig.

Gute Zangen für die Montage und Demontage von Sicherungsringen:

Für den großen Sicherungsring
Knipex 48 41 J21
https://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=art_detail&parentID=1365&groupID=1457&artID=34787

Für den kleinen Sicherungsring
Knipex 49 41 A11
https://www.knipex.de/index.php?id=1216&L=0&page=art_detail&parentID=1365&groupID=1458&artID=34789


*Troubleshooting DIVINE


Meine DIVINE gibt ein klein wenig nach, wenn ich sie belaste, obwohl ich mehrmals resettet habe.*
Jede hydraulische Sattelstütze - egal von welcher Marke - kann in geringem Maße komprimiert werden. Dies ist normal und hat verschiedene Gründe. Hier die wichtigsten.

Entgegen der Landläufigen Meinung ist auch Öl zu einem gewissen Maße kompressibel.
O-Ringe, brauchen für gute Funktion und einfache Installion ein klein wenig Spiel in ihren Nuten. Diese können sich dann jeweils um ein paar Zehntel hin- und herbewegen, wenn Druck aufgebracht wird
Rohre verformen sich unter Druck und bauchen beispielsweise aus, wenn sie vom Inneren her unter Druck stehen.
All diese Faktoren tragen dazu bei, dass eine REVIVE um 1-2mm nachgibt (in manchen Fällen auch minimal mehr), wenn man sie stark belastet. Dies ist völlig normal, und hat nichts mit vermeintlich noch eingeschlossener Luft zu tun, die nicht durch ein Reset entfernt werden konnte.


*Mein Remote-Hebel stellt nicht mehr zurück und bleibt in gedrückter Position*
Dies liegt in den meisten Fällen an zwei Dingen:

*Der Ansteuerungsmechanismus am unteren Ende der Stütze ist verdreckt, oder nicht ausreichend gefettet.*
Manche Bikes sammeln durch Waschen oder Reingung im Rahmeninneren eine gewisse Schlacke an, die beim Umdrehen des Bikes an den Mechanismus gelangen kann. Eine Reinigung und Nachfettung der Ansteuerung schafft hier in der Regel Abhilfe. Wenn ein Bike mit viel Wasser oder mit einem Hochdruckreiniger gewaschen wird, empfiehlt es sich, eingedrungenes Wasser und Schlacke aus dem Rahmen zu entfernen, indem man die Sattelstütze entfernt und überschüssiges Wasser durch das Sitzrohr auslaufen lässt und das Rad ausgiebig trocknen lässt, bevor man die Stütze wieder einbaut. Dies schont auch Lager und vor allem das Tretlager.
*Die Stütze hat nicht ausreichend Luftdruck.*
Der gängige Betriebsdruck der Stütze liegt zwischen 300-350 psi. Je weniger Druck, desto weniger schnell fährt die Stütze aus und desto weniger stark stellt der Anlenkungmechanismus zurück. Fahre die Stütze zunächst sie komplett aus und pumpe sie dann wie weiter oben beschrieben auf 300-350psi auf.
In seltenen Fällen kann es auch sein, dass sich der Ventileinsatz des Luftventils nach den ersten Ausfahrten etwas gesetzt und dadurch gelockert hat und deshalb ein schleichender Luftverlust besteht, der über Wochen dazu führt, dass minimal Luft entweicht. Mit einem Ventilschlüssel kann der Ventileinsatz wieder auf die korrekten 0,4-0,5Nm festgezogen werden, damit das Ventil wieder gut abdichtet.


*Meine Stütze fährt trotz korrekt eingestelltem Druck nur sehr langsam aus und/oder stockt*
Für dieses Symptom gibt es mehrere Fehlermöglichkeiten:

*Zu wenig Druck in der Stütze.*
Lösung: Pumpe die Stütze auf 350psi auf.
*Achtung bei vermutetem Druckverlust*: Nachdem eine Pumpe aufgeschraubt wird, muss sich erst der Schlauch mit Luft aus der Stütze füllen, bevor das Manometer was anzeigt. Aufgrund der kleinen Luftvolumens in einer Stütze und des verhältnismäßig großen Luftvolumens des Schlauches und der Pumpe entspricht der unmittelbar nach Aufschrauben angezeigte Druck deshalb *nicht* dem Druck, der zuvor in der Stütze war. Je nach Pumpe und je nach Stützenlänge können da mehr als 100psi Druckabfall auftreten. Ein solche Druckkontrolle macht also keinen Sinn.
*Sattelklemme klemmt die Sattelstütze zu stark.*
Kontrolliere deine Satteklemme auf korrekten Sitz und korrekte Klemmung. Manche Sattelklemmen klemmen/quetschen das Sitzrohr derart ungleichmäßig, dass das untere Rohr der Sattelstütze verformt wird. Klemme deine Sattelklemme immer nur so stark, dass die Sattelstütze sich beim normalen Fahren gerade nicht im Sitzrohr bewegt und überschreite dabei nicht 5Nm Anzugsmoment an der Sattelklemme.
*Schaumstoffring ist verklebt*
Am unteren Ende der Stütze sind mehrere kleine Löcher, die die Stütze beim Ein- und Ausfahren atmen lassen. Diese Löcher sind auf der Innenseite von einem Schaumstoffring bedeckt, der luftdurchlässig ist und nur verhindert, dass grober Schmutz und Wasser zu leicht eindringen kann. Wenn dieser Schaumstoffring zu viel Öl und/oder Fett oder Wasser aufgenommen hat, dann können diese Löcher verstopft werden und die Luft kann nicht mehr schnell genug aus- oder einströmen. Die Folge ist, dass deine Stütze langsamer ausfährt, und vielleicht sogar kurz stehenbleibt, und sie auch schwerer zu komprimieren ist.
Beheben kannst du dies ganz einfach, indem du den großen Sicherungsring am unteren Ende der Stütze entfernst und dann das äußere Rohr nach oben schiebst. Du kannst dann den Schaumstoffring ganz einfach reinigen und dann das Rohr wieder mit dem Sicherungsring fixieren.
*Das untere Rohr ist intern verdeckt*
In diesem Falle ist ein sogenannter "Lower Servie" fällig, d.h. die untere Rohreinheit muss abgezogen und gereinigt werden. Das kann von unserem Servicecenter gemacht werden, es ist aber auch innerhalb kurzer Zeit selbst zu erledigen, wenn man nur etwas geschickt ist. Ein Video dazu findest du weiter oben.
*Die Außentemperatur ist sehr niedrig*
Die DIVINE funktioniert auch bei Temperaturen unter 0°C. Allerdings ist zu bedenken, dass der Druck in der Stütze bei der Benutzung bei niedrigen Außentemperaturen deutlich geringer sein kann, als er war, als die Stütze aufgepumpt wurde. Die liegt daran, dass sich Luft beim Abkühlen zusammenzieht. Wenn die Stütze als bei niedrigen Temperaturen genutzt wird, kann es helfen, die Stütze auch bei demtentsprechend niedrigen Temperaturen aufzumpumen, um den Betriebsdruck von 300-350psi zu erreichen.
Beachte jedoch, dass die Ausfahrscgewindigkeit mit sinkender Temperatur abnimmt und deine DIVINE beisehr kalten Temperaturen langsamer wird.
Nicht vergessen, den Druck für wärmere Temperaturen wieder anzupassen!

*Gewichtsangaben DIVINE:*

125/30.9: 445g
125/31.6: 465g

160/30.9: 495g
160/31.6: 515g

185/30.9: 535g
185/31.6: 560g

Triggy ohne Schelle: 23g
Schelle: 13g

Titanschrauben sparen im Vergleich zu oben ca. 10g.


*Interessante Artikel zum Thema Sattelstützen:*
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/01/24/suspension-tech-how-much-dropper-seatpost-travel-do-you-need/
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...termine-what-dropper-post-will-fit-your-bike/
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/0...ntain-your-dropper-seatpost/#comment-32220407
https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/02/14/suspension-tech-how-to-pick-a-dropper-seatpost-remote/


*Marktübersicht Sattelstützenlängen:*
http://sp00n.net/bike/seatposts/
Vielen Dank @sp00n82 an dieser Stelle, der diese Übersicht erstellt hat und pflegt!


*Testberichte zur DIVINE:*








						BikeYoke Divine Variostütze im Test: Der Golf unter den Droppern?
					

Wir haben uns die BikeYoke Divine-Variostütze ans Rad geschraubt – was kann die günstige Revive-Schwester? Hier ist der Test!




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Testbericht auf Vital MTB


----------



## Alpenstreicher (17. Januar 2020)

Kann ich die Fernbedienung von der KS LEV Integra auch mit der Divine nutzen? Und umgekehrt, kann ich den Bikeyoke Triggy mit einer LEV Integra nutzen? Das geht - dafür ist der Triggy ja gebaut.

Hintergrund der Frage: Es ist wieder mal eine Kartusche kaputt an einer von meinen LEVs. Statt Reparatur erwäge ich den Kauf einer Divine, denn das erscheint mir nachhaltiger als alle zwei Jahre eine neue Kartusche zu kaufen. Das Rad hat allerdings einen Zweifachantrieb. Deshalb würde ich dort die LEV-Fernbedienung gern weiter nutzen, und den Triggy an ein anderes Rad mit Integra und Einfachantrieb bauen. Der Vollständigkeit halber: es handelt sich um den "alten" schmalen Aftermarket LEV-Bedienhebel aus Alu, nicht den neuen und etwas breiteren und längeren.

(Alternativen bestehen natürlich auch: Zweifach-Bedienhebel von Bikeyoke, oder Divine an das Radl mit dem Einfachantrieb, oder doch Reparatur. Aber so wie oben beschrieben wäre mir die liebste Variante.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (17. Januar 2020)

Ja, das geht, die Bedienkräfte sind halt nicht die gleichen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (17. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, das geht, die Bedienkräfte sind halt nicht die gleichen.


Verstehe ich richtig, die Kräfte mit dem LEV-Hebel werden höher sein als beim Bikeyoke 2fach-Hebel?

Das würde ich gerne genauer verstehen. Konkret, werden die Bedienkräfte bei der Devine mit LEV-Hebel höher sein als an der jetzigen LEV mit LEV-Hebel? Falls nein, dann kann ich mich damit gut abfinden. Und falls doch, um wieviel, und würdest du eher zum Zweifachhebel von Bikeyoke raten?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Januar 2020)

@Sackmann Könntest du bitte auf Kommentar #4 antworten? Ich würde gern die Bestellung losschicken, und an deiner Antwort hängts gerade


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

Eine Antwort mit absoluter Bestimmtheit kann ich dir leider nicht geben. Ich habe den KS Hebel noch nicht an unserer DIVINE probiert. Ich würde aber stark schätzen, dass die Kräfte mit dem LEV Hebel größer sind, ja, denn unser Paddel ist länger. Mir taugt aber schon alleine die Ergonomie des alten KS Hebels nicht. Wir hatten sie damals bei Bionicon verwendet und ich wurde damit nicht warm.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Januar 2020)

Naja, meine Frage ist ja äquivalent zur Frage, bei welcher Stütze die Betätigungskräfte bei gleichem Hebel grösser sind. Wenn du das nicht weisst, dann bleiben mir im Grunde nur zwei Optionen: 1) ausprobieren, oder 2) defensiv entscheiden.

Muss mal in mich gehen, ob es mir der Aufwand für (1) wert ist. (Mal abgesehen vom Aufwand: die Schweizer Post lässt sich jede Verzollung vergolden. Das sind schlicht und einfach Raubritter. Der einzige Versender aus Deutschland mit fairen Preisen ist DHL.) Und (2) bedeutet Zweifachhebel statt Triggy.


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

Du kannst doch in der Schweiz auch direkt bei deinem Händler kaufen. Wir haben mit Indiansummer einen sehr engagierten Distributeur für die Schweiz und es sollte für deinen Händler kein Problem sein, dort einen 2-fach Hebel für dich zu beziehen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Januar 2020)

Da hast du natürlich recht. Das würde zumindest den Aufwand in Grenzen halten. Also Stütze ohne Remote bei dir bestellen, und die gewünsche Fernbedienung dann hier lokal ...


----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

Warum nicht auch gleich die Stütze in der Schweiz kaufen?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Januar 2020)

Noch nicht verfügbar ... zumindest ist sie in keinem Onlineshop auffindbar. (Und abgesehen davon: Preis.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (19. Januar 2020)

Achso, da hast du natürlich. Recht, ich hatte ganz vergessen, dass in die Schweiz noch keine gingen. Die ersten DIVINEs sollten aber nach Plan in wenigen Tagen in der Schweiz eintreffen.


----------



## Alpenstreicher (19. Januar 2020)

Tausend Dank für die Beratung, @Sackmann. Bestellung ist gemacht.


----------



## roulyourboat (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo @Sackmann 

Habe die Divine nun auch in meinem Bike und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Das einzige was ich vermisse ist eine gelaserte Skala, damit man sieht, wie tief die Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr steckt.

Hast du vielleicht einen Vorschlag, mit welchem Fett die Sattelstütze eingebaut werden soll?
Geht z.B. Motorex Bike Grease 2000?


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Januar 2020)

Juhuu, die Divine ist angekommen, und ich hab sie auch schon verbaut.

Erkenntnisgewinn: Mit dem _alten_ 2-fach-Hebel von der LEV lässt sie die Stütze so gerade eben bedienen. Besonders wenn die Stütze eingefahren ist die Bedienkraft aber schon verdammt hoch. Schön ist das nicht, und deshalb hab ich auch umgehend auf den 2-fach-Hebel von der Bikeyoke gewechselt. Damit bedient sie sich recht angenehm. Kurz: Die niedrigen Bedienkräfte bei der Divine sind einzig und allein dem Hebel geschuldet. Die Stützenmechanik erfordert (zum Teil wesentlich) höhere Kräfte. Überraschend für mich war, dass die Bedienkraft tatsächlich von der Stellung der Stütze abhängt - das hab ich bei anderen Stützen (LEV und uralte Reverb) bis jetzt noch nicht wahrgenommen.

Positiv: Fertigungsqualität der Stütze an sich. Konstruktion des Kopfs mit Tönnchen ist praxistauglicher als bei der LEV. Neigungsbereich des Kopfes ist der LEV deutlich überlegen - wichtig für real flache Sitzrohre! Ergonomie des Hebels - er fasst sich sehr gut an.

Meh: Plastikschelle mit Stahlband für den 2-fach-Hebel. Fällt in montiertem Zustand nicht weiter auf, ist von der Wertigkeit aber deutlich unter dem Rest der Konstruktion, und kommt auch lange nicht an die LEV-Hebel ran - weder die alten noch die neuen. Das Ding hat auch ziemlich viel Spiel im Gelenk. Da der Hebel sehr lang und trotzdem recht leicht gebaut ist bin ich schon gespannt wie gut er Stürze überleben wird - er sitzt nämlich durchaus halbwegs exponiert (genau wie andere 2fach-Hebel). Meine LEV-Hebel sind gern mal arg verkratzt wenn das Rad kopfüber gerutscht ist. Aber bis jetzt haben sie dadurch zumindest keine Funktion eingebüsst. T25 am Stützenkopf (im Gegensatz zu Inbus hab ich keine guten T25-Winkelschlüssel, sondern nur Stecknüsse und - völlig unbrauchbare - Y-Schlüssel). Bowdenzug-Klemmung am 2-fach-Hebel statt Ansenkung um ein Tönnchen einzubauen.

Negativ: Aufgrund der Konstruktion kann man die Schelle nicht demontieren, wenn der Bowdenzug gespannt ist. 7mm-Sechskant für die Schelle (in der Werkstatt kein Problem, aber unterwegs hab ich sowas ist nicht an meinem Multitool).

Nicht nur relevant für den 2-fach-Hebel von Bikeyoke, sondern auch für viele andere Hebel und z.B. bei der Fox Transfer: Was eine Klemmung des Bowdenzugs vorne bringen soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Klar, da kann (und muss) ich aufmachen wenn ich die Stütze aus dem Rahmen ziehen will. Doch wenn ich das tue ziehe ich womöglich eine gequetschte Stelle des Zugs durch das Umlenkröhrchen und die Bowden-Hülle und beschädige damit beide. Ob ich den Zug jemals wieder zurückschieben kann ist auch fraglich. Zum genauen Ablängen des Zughülle ist das Klemmen vorne ebenso für die Katz' - zum Abzwicken der Hülle müsste ich ja erst mal den Innenzug rausziehen, und dafür müsste ich erst mal die Stütze ausbauen. Da kann ich das doch genauso direkt an der Stütze machen ... Wer da genauere Einsichten hat auf welche Art die Klemmung vorne hilfreich sein kann, immer her damit. Ich bin gespannt ...

Und fürs Protokoll: Die Divine und die Revive haben Klemmröllchen an der Stütze, somit entsteht aufgrund der Stütze definitiv kein Nachteil im Vergleich zu z.B. einer LEV. Der 2-fach-Hebel von Bikeyoke wird aber ebenfalls geklemmt. Man könnte sicherlich anstatt zu klemmen die Plombe vom nutzen. Da der Hebel dann aber nicht mehr demontiert werden kann sobald der Zug verlegt ist muss man die Hülle recht grosszügig ablängen. Vielleicht ist ja auch genau das die Antwort auf meine Frage, was die Klemmung vorne bringen soll: wird benötigt, weil der Hebel nur ohne Zug demontiert werden kann. Nur ist damit die Montage und das ordentliche Ablängen sicher nicht einfacher oder schneller zu bewerkstelligen als an einer LEV. Ganz im Gegenteil, das ist super-super-mühsam bis unmöglich.

Der _neue_ LEV-Hebel könnte eine gute Alternative zum 2-fach-Hebel von Bikeyoke sein, falls die Bedienkräfte noch angenehm sind (effektive Länge liegt zwischen altem LEV-Hebel und Bikeyoke-Hebel): doch um einiges wertiger gefertigt, kann jederzeit demontiert werden, niedrigerer Preis, und wesentlich schöner aussehen tut eine in einer Bohrung versenkte Plombe als ein freistehender abgezwicker Zug auch. Abstriche beim LEV-Hebel: keine Klemmung vorne (falls gewünscht) und vermutlich höhere Bedienkräfte.

_Edit:_ Der mitgelieferte Hebel ist identisch zum (ehemaligen?) Hebel der Devine SL - Langloch und Klemmung statt Schlitz und Aufnahme für ein Tönnchen. Ich empfehle *Interessenten am 2-fach-Hebel* wärmstens, anstatt das Set den Hebel separat zu kaufen, sei es von Bikeyoke oder von einem Drittanbieter. _/Edit._

Insgesamt bin ich aber durchaus glücklich mit der neuen Stütze. Zumindest, soweit ich das nach 10min Probefahren sagen kann


----------



## Alpenstreicher (23. Januar 2020)

roulyourboat schrieb:


> Hallo @Sackmann
> 
> Habe die Divine nun auch in meinem Bike und bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit. Das einzige was ich vermisse ist eine gelaserte Skala, damit man sieht, wie tief die Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr steckt.
> 
> ...


Ich hab meine mit Shimano-Anti-Seize eingebaut - das ist explizit für Sattelstützen freigegeben, und ich hoffe die korrosionsschützende Wirkung ist ausreichend. An andere Stelle irgendwo im Revive-Faden hat @Sackmann zwei verschiedene Lagerfette vorgeschlagen, die er selbst für diesen Zweck nutzt.

Edit: Hier:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich verwende seit Jahren Lagerfett:
> *Autol Top 2000*
> oder aber
> *Fuchs Lagermeister 300 Plus*
> ...


----------



## Sackmann (29. Januar 2020)

Ist bestimmt für den Einen oder Anderen ein ziemlich interessanter Artikel:








						NSMB.com - BikeYoke Divine Dropper Post Teardown
					

Will the BikeYoke Divine dropper's simplest-in-class teardown equate to best-in-class performance on the trail?




					nsmb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpenstreicher (29. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt für den Einen oder Anderen ein ziemlich interessanter Artikel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, auf jeden Fall höchst interessant!

Schade ist, dass ich immer noch nicht verstanden habe wie das selbständige Entlüften funktioniert. Für mich ist das und die damit verringerte Wartung der Grund Nummer 1 die Devine zu kaufen. Das find ich noch wichtiger als Verarbeitung, Auszugslänge, Betätigungskräfte, Gewicht oder sonstige Vorzüge die deine Konstruktionen bieten. @Sackmann, für die Revive hattest du super-schöne Animationen gemacht, wie der Mechanismum genau funktioniert. Und es gibt Videos vom Microvalve in Aktion usw. Für die Divine hab ich leider gar nix gefunden. Kommt das irgendwann noch? Das fände ich super-cool!


----------



## Skunkworks (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
habe die Divine jetzt drei Touren gefahren. Modell 31,6/185 mit TI-Schrauben. Einmal im komplett Trochenem, bei ~5-7°C, sowie gestern und heute.
Gestern feucht von unten, trocknen von oben, heute nass von beiden Seiten.
Temperatur 10-15°C

Drei Dinge sind mir aufgefallen:

Manchmal axiales Spiel, kann leider noch nicht sagen wann. Beobachte ich weiter.
Die Token zur Reduktion des Hubs sind leichter montiert als demontiert. Wenn sie mal drin sind, bleiben sie tief im Rohr. Eine Speiche hilft ?
Die Klemmung des Sattels hat sich bei beiden Tagen gelöst und der Sattel rutscht nach hinten.
Zu 3.: Der Sattel ist ein Aspide mit geriffelten Stahlgestell. Die Schrauben sind mit Keramik-Paste behandelt und verschraubt worden. Das Anzugsmoment war/ist 7NM mit Drehmomentschlüssel.

Sollte ich anstatt Keramik-Paste auf Schraubensicherung / Mittel gehen?

Danke
/S.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Februar 2020)

Alpenstreicher schrieb:


> Kommt das irgendwann noch?


Nö, da werde ich nichts dazu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Februar 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Manchmal axiales Spiel, kann leider noch nicht sagen wann. Beobachte ich weiter.


Was meinst du mit "axialem" Spiel? Axiales Spiel wäre bei einer Satteltütze nach oben/unten, als quasi ein Federn. Die DIVINE sollte bei korrekt eingestelltem Luftdruck und normalem Fahren kein Federn zeigen. Lediglich bei harten Schlägen, oder Duchfahren von Kuhlen, oder z.B. beim Abfahren eines Bordsteigs, kann die Überlastschwelle erreicht werden, bei der die Stütze einmal kurz federt, und dann wieder in die zuvor eingestellte Position zurückkehrt. Diese Überlastschwelle kann durch höheren Druck nach oben verschoben werden (siehe auch Handbuch).




Skunkworks schrieb:


> Zu 3.: Der Sattel ist ein Aspide mit geriffelten Stahlgestell. Die Schrauben sind mit Keramik-Paste behandelt und verschraubt worden. Das Anzugsmoment war/ist 7NM mit Drehmomentschlüssel.
> 
> Sollte ich anstatt Keramik-Paste auf Schraubensicherung / Mittel gehen?



Unter einem geriffelten Stahlgestell kann ich mir jetzt gerade nichts vorstellen.
Prinzipiell sollten Verschraubungen IMMER trocken vorgenommen werden, es sei denn der Hersteller schreibt es anders vor. Wenn man zu Fett, oder Pasten greift, dann muss man sich über zwei Dinge im Klaren sein und berücksichtigen:
1. Die Gewindereibung wird herabgesetzt und Schrauben lösen sich leichter.
2. Schrauben werden bei gleichem Anzugsmoment stärker vorgespannt und belastet. Wenn zu stark vorgespannt, dann können Schrauben reißen (das nur als Hinweis am Rande).
Ich würde an deiner Stelle erstmal versuchen, die Schrauben und Klemmschalen von oder Paste befreien. Wenn der Sattel dann immer noch rutscht, dann kannst du auf dem Sattelgestell/Klemmschale mal versuchen mit Carbonpaste oder anderer reibungs*erhöhenden* Paste zu arbeiten.


----------



## Skunkworks (2. Februar 2020)

@Sackmann, danke für deine Antwort.

Ja, Ich meine leichtes "Wippen", also hoch/ runter. Aber ich kann es jetzt nicht mehr reproduzieren, sollte ich das Verhalten noch mal beobachten und ich kann es reproduzieren, melde ich mich direkt.

Zum Gestell:





Die Keramikpaste sollte eigentlich genau das machen: Reibung erhöhen. Ich werde sie entfernen und gleich auch das Gestell mit einer reibungserhöhenden Paste versorgen.

Die Hauptfunktion der Stütze ist wie erwartet, also fein.

Gruß
/S.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Februar 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Die Keramikpaste sollte eigentlich genau das machen: Reibung erhöhen. Ich werde sie entfernen und gleich auch das Gestell mit einer reibungserhöhenden Paste versorgen.



Keramikpasten sind mir persönlich nur als Trennmittel mit aber immer einhergehender Schmierfunktion bekannt.
Welche Keramikpaste verwendest du denn, die die Reibung erhöht?

Wippen sollte die DIVINE gar nicht haben. Wenn Ölpegel und der Druck für das jweilige Gewicht stimmen, dann darf die Stütze beim normalen Fahren nicht wippen oder nachgeben.


----------



## Skunkworks (2. Februar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Keramikpasten sind mir persönlich nur als Trennmittel mit aber immer einhergehender Schmierfunktion bekannt.
> Welche Keramikpaste verwendest du denn, die die Reibung erhöht?
> 
> Wippen sollte die DIVINE gar nicht haben. Wenn Ölpegel und der Druck für das jweilige Gewicht stimmen, dann darf die Stütze beim normalen Fahren nicht wippen oder nachgeben.



Ist eine von Liqui Moli aber du hattest Recht, die schmiert leider auch. Ist jetzt entfernt und jetzt sind die Schrauben trocken in den Tonnen. 

Beim Wippen kann ich Entwarnung geben. Das kam höchstwahrscheinlich vom Sattel, als er in hinterster Stellung verschoben war. 

Also alles gut. Ich werde meine obigen Kommentare, wenn noch möglich entsprechend ändern.


----------



## Sackmann (22. Februar 2020)

Hier ein Artikel und Video zum Test der DIVINE auf Vital MTB:








						BikeYoke Divine Seatpost
					

Reviews, ratings, specifications, weight, price and more for the BikeYoke Divine Seatpost




					www.vitalmtb.com


----------



## scratch_a (25. Februar 2020)

@Sackmann: Kommt eigentlich noch ein Video zum Service? Im ersten Beitrag steht: "Ein Video dazu findest du hier:    " Es folgt aber kein Link.


----------



## Sackmann (26. Februar 2020)

Habe den Link gerade eingefügt.
Der Lower Tube Service geht identisch wie bei der REVIVE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obittzen (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo @Sackmann,

hab mir jetzt mal die Divine 185mm gegönnt und bin von der Verabeitung sowie Haptik vollkommen überzeugt. 
Die Splits-Schelle zum befestigen des Triggy ist jetzt nicht wirklich schön, aber funtkional und wird bei einem Bremsen Upgrade mit dem Magura Adapter getauscht.

An diejenigen die noch unentschieden sind zw. Revive und Divine. Der größte Unterschied, mal abgesehen von dem entlüften, soll wohl die Drop Force sein. 
In meinem Fall kann ich nur von der Divine berichten, aber die geht butterweich rein und ist kaum mit meiner alten Reverb vergleichbar.

Momentan drückt sich noch ein wenig Öl aus der Stütze (siehe Fotos). Ist das am Anfang normal?


----------



## Sackmann (12. Mai 2020)

Normal.


----------



## chr_ist_ian (14. Mai 2020)

Die alte (original) Reverb am FuelEx (2015) meiner Freundin ist ständig abgesackt und wir waren es leid, die immer wieder erfolglos servicen zu lassen. Nach den guten Erfahrungen, die ich in den letzten Monaten mit meiner Revive machen durfte, haben wir uns für eine Devine in 160 mm mit dem 2-by-Hebel entschieden. Dank der wirklich gut gemachten Installationsanleitung war das mit Abstand Schwierigste die Verlegung der Zugaußenhülle im Rahmen – ein großes Lob an Sacky und sein Team. Beim letzten Schritt hatte ich es ein wenig mit dem Öffnen des Zugspanners übertrieben: die Stütze sackte bei Gewicht von selbst ein und fuhr auch selbstständig wieder aus. Da war ich erst einmal etwas perplex, doch das Troubeshooting-Dokument der Revive brachte rasch die Lösung. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, dann steht dem ersten richtigen Test mit der Fahrerin nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## weisser_rausch (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo Leute - ich hab mir vor etwas über einem halben jähr auch eine Diven mit 185 mm gegönnt. Von der Funktionalität bin ich zufrieden. 
Allerdings ist mir nun schon zum zweiten mal on Tour der Zug am Zugsicherungskopf am Fernbedienungshebel gerissen - habe eine Fernbedienung für 2fach-Schaltungen.  Weis jemand, was da schief läuft bzw. ich ändern kann?
Grüße wr


----------



## _Olli (14. Juli 2020)

@Sackmann

ich hab jetzt fürs neue rad die divine in 160mm mit dem trigger ohne x. da in zig tests davon die rede war das die divine nur "hauchdünn" "schlechter" sein im vergleich zur revive .... kannst du das mal bitte in % ausdrücken?
denn meine divine ist fern ab von hauchdünn. am trigger muss ich verdammt viel kraft aufbringen damit die stütze irgendwas tut. wenn man den hebel nur zu 90% durchdrückt fährt die vario fast in zeitlupe aus und macht dabei ein komisches geräuscht (schmatzendes-saugendes... find grad nicht die richtigen worten für).

als sattelklemme nutz ich die von euch - welche mit 4nm festgezogen wurde..

aktuell ist die divine sehr weit weg von nur minimal schlechter als die revive -  hast du eine idee woran das liegt?

PS: die revive 2.0 hab ich am anderen bike - daher kann ich das gut vergleichen.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (14. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> wenn man den hebel nur zu 90% durchdrückt fährt die vario fast in zeitlupe aus und macht dabei ein komisches geräuscht (schmatzendes-saugendes... find grad nicht die richtigen worten für).



Hi Olli, 

das selbe "Problem" hatte ich auch. Lag bei mir daran, dass der Zug ca 1,5cm zu lang war. Funktioniert die Stütze im ausgebautem Zustand einwandfrei?


----------



## _Olli (17. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> 
> ich hab jetzt fürs neue rad die divine in 160mm mit dem trigger ohne x. da in zig tests davon die rede war das die divine nur "hauchdünn" "schlechter" sein im vergleich zur revive .... kannst du das mal bitte in % ausdrücken?
> denn meine divine ist fern ab von hauchdünn. am trigger muss ich verdammt viel kraft aufbringen damit die stütze irgendwas tut. wenn man den hebel nur zu 90% durchdrückt fährt die vario fast in zeitlupe aus und macht dabei ein komisches geräuscht (schmatzendes-saugendes... find grad nicht die richtigen worten für).
> ...


@Sackmann ........


----------



## Sackmann (17. Juli 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> 
> ich hab jetzt fürs neue rad die divine in 160mm mit dem trigger ohne x. da in zig tests davon die rede war das die divine nur "hauchdünn" "schlechter" sein im vergleich zur revive .... kannst du das mal bitte in % ausdrücken?
> denn meine divine ist fern ab von hauchdünn. am trigger muss ich verdammt viel kraft aufbringen damit die stütze irgendwas tut. wenn man den hebel nur zu 90% durchdrückt fährt die vario fast in zeitlupe aus und macht dabei ein komisches geräuscht (schmatzendes-saugendes... find grad nicht die richtigen worten für).
> ...



In Prozent da was auszudrücken ist schwierig, da spielen einfach viel zu viele Sachen mit rein.
Die DIVINE benötigt in jedem Fall höhere Drücke als die REVIVE, damit sie suaber funktioniert. Wie weit er mit dem Druck heruntergehen kann, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.
Geräusche macht sie auch mehr als die REVIVE, das ist normal.
Je nachdem mit welchem Druck eine DIVINE und eine REVIVE im Vergleich gefahren wird erhöht sich der Widerstand am Remotehebel und beeinflusst auch die benötigte Absenkkraft in ziemlich ähnlichem Maße.
Dazu kommt beim Absenken noch zusätzliche höhere Reibung durch eine größere und dickere dynamische Dichtung am Hauptkolben, deren Zunahme unter Druckzuwachs dann aber auch wieder nicht linear einfach so berechenbar ist.
Vereinfacht theoretisch gesagt: Fährst du bei einer unseren Stützen den doppelten Druck, dann benötigst relativ exakt die doppelte Fingerkraft für den Hebel und bei einer DIVINE vs. REVIVE mehr als doppelt so viel Kraft zum Absenken wegen grundsätzlich höherer Reibung.
Nicht berücksichtigt sind hier die ganz normalen Toleranzen, die jede Stütze mit sich bringen kann oder unterschiedlichen Sitzwinkel oder Stützenlängen und Auszuglängen, ...Gerade bei der Hebelkraft können unterschiedliche Rahmen aufgrund unterschiedlich enger Kabelradien zu völlig unterschiedlichen Kräften kommen.
Gerade erst letztens eine Stütze in ein E-Bike (kein günstiges eingebaut) und das Kabel muss so beschissen verlegt werden, dass echt starke Reibung nicht vermeidbar ist. Teilweise Katastrophe, was sich so manche Rahmenzeichner einfallen lasse.
Bei Evil Rahmen und den neuen Santas ist meist auch etwas mehr Reibung im Spiel weil die Züge ein schönes S machen müssen.

P.S. Die REVIVE "2.0" hast du ziemlich sicher nicht am Bike, denn die wird erst in drei Wochen vorgestellt.
Diese Bezeichung gibt es bisher nicht von uns.


----------



## _Olli (17. Juli 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> In Prozent da was auszudrücken ist schwierig, da spielen einfach viel zu viele Sachen mit rein.
> Die DIVINE benötigt in jedem Fall höhere Drücke als die REVIVE, damit sie suaber funktioniert. Wie weit er mit dem Druck heruntergehen kann, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.
> Geräusche macht sie auch mehr als die REVIVE, das ist normal.
> Je nachdem mit welchem Druck eine DIVINE und eine REVIVE im Vergleich gefahren wird erhöht sich der Widerstand am Remotehebel und beeinflusst auch die benötigte Absenkkraft in ziemlich ähnlichem Maße.
> ...




danke für die rückmeldung. aber wieso wird dann in den tests davon gesprochen das der unterschied nur hauchdünn wäre? das ist dann ja nicht der fall - was schade ist. ich fahre beide 160mm, einmal im yeti die revive und im stevens die divine. 

wenn bald eine neue revive kommt, wäre das dann nicht die "3.0"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (17. Juli 2020)

Es gibt bisher keine REVIVE 2.0. Diese Kennzeichung oder diesen Namen gibt es offiziell (noch) nicht.
Wo auch immer dieser Name aufgeschnappt wurde, er ist nicht von uns und er ist nicht korrekt.
Warum in manchen Tests von geringem Unterschied gesprochen wird, habe ich versucht oben zu erklären.
Das kann an vielen Faktoren liegen - unter anderem am Druck mit dem die Stützen gefahren wurden.
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es sonst noch anders erklären soll, als oben. Alle Faktoren, die den Unterschied ausmachen sind oben erklärt.
Ich persönlich habe immer gesagt, dass es einen spürbaren Unterschied zur REVIVE gibt. Das steht auch so auf der Homepage in der Artikelbeschreibung drin.
Und ich bleibe auch bei der Aussage, dass die DIVINE nicht schwergänig geht im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Stützen und da auch vielen überlegen ist. Die REVIVE ist aber in Summe aller Faktoren und unter gleichen Bedingungen eine Klasse für dich.
Es kann theoretisch auch sein, dass mit deiner Stütze einfach was nicht stimmt. Das ist nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. Juli 2020)

@Sackmann :
ich hab mir vor etwas über einem halben jähr auch eine Divine mit 185 mm gegönnt. Von der Funktionalität bin ich zufrieden. 
Allerdings ist mir nun schon zum zweiten mal on Tour der Zug am Zugsicherungskopf am Fernbedienungshebel gerissen - habe eine Fernbedienung für 2fach-Schaltungen. Kannst Du mir erklären, was da schief läuft bzw. ich ändern kann?
Grüße
wr


----------



## Skunkworks (21. Juli 2020)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> @Sackmann :
> ich hab mir vor etwas über einem halben jähr auch eine Divine mit 185 mm gegönnt. Von der Funktionalität bin ich zufrieden.
> Allerdings ist mir nun schon zum zweiten mal on Tour der Zug am Zugsicherungskopf am Fernbedienungshebel gerissen - habe eine Fernbedienung für 2fach-Schaltungen. Kannst Du mir erklären, was da schief läuft bzw. ich ändern kann?
> Grüße
> wr


Bin zwar nicht der angesprochene aber wenn du einen zweifach Schalthebel nutzt, um die Sattelstütze zu bedienen, dann ist der Einzug des Hebels ggf. zu groß. Investiere am besten in einen dafür geeigneten Hebel. Wenn du das partout nicht machen willst, dann versuche den Zug nicht mit Spannung zu montierten. Also etwa 0,5-1mm Leerweg. Kann man ja ganz einfach über die Verstellschraube realisieren.
Gruß
/S.


----------



## 1georg1969 (12. August 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> In Prozent da was auszudrücken ist schwierig, da spielen einfach viel zu viele Sachen mit rein.
> Die DIVINE benötigt in jedem Fall höhere Drücke als die REVIVE, damit sie suaber funktioniert. Wie weit er mit dem Druck heruntergehen kann, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.
> Geräusche macht sie auch mehr als die REVIVE, das ist normal.
> Je nachdem mit welchem Druck eine DIVINE und eine REVIVE im Vergleich gefahren wird erhöht sich der Widerstand am Remotehebel und beeinflusst auch die benötigte Absenkkraft in ziemlich ähnlichem Maße.
> ...



Hi Sacki,
wann wird denn die von Dir angekündigte REVIVE "2.0" vorgestellt?
Gruß

Georg


----------



## Sackmann (18. August 2020)

Nun, die neue Website ist seit heute schnomal online.
Für den Rest musst du nur noch zweimal schlafen...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (14. Oktober 2020)

Kann man die untere Sattelklemmplatte auch umdrehen, wenn der Sattel weit nach vorne geschoben werden soll? Dann wäre da mehr Abstützung für die Sattelstreben. Und wäre das bei der Revive und Divine SL genauso wie bei der Divine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. Oktober 2020)

Können tu man Vieles. Ich würde es aber nicht machen, ganz einfach weil es nicht vorgesehen ist. Welchen Rahmen fährst du denn, dass du so weit nach vorne musst?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (14. Oktober 2020)

Mein Rahmen hat an sich keinen besonders flachen Sitzwinkel, aber ich fahre 20mm mehr Federweg als für den Rahmen eigentlich vorgesehen. Damit wird der Sitzwinkel natürlich etwas flacher. Und da ich zudem den Sattel gerne etwas weiter vorne habe, kam die Frage auf. Gibt ja Stützen, bei denen das explizit möglich ist, z.B. der Syntace P6, die ich an zwei Rädern habe. Das ist zwar keine absenkbare, aber das dürfte der Klemmung ja erstmal egal sein.


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. November 2020)

Ich habe mir eine Devine besorgt, da man eigentlich nur gutes hört.

Jetzt hatte ich bei der zweiten fahrt schon das Problem das sich der Kopf vom Rohr lockert. Hatte erst gedacht ich hab die Sattelstütze nicht genug geklemmt, da beim pedallieren der Sattel sich verdreht hat. Dann hab ich gemerkt daß der Kopf wohl ins Rohr geschraubt ist, und locker geworden ist. Ein Eindrehen hatte kurz geholfen, ist dann aber relativ schnell wieder locker geworden.

Hab es Mal auf der Explosionszeichnung markiert. Hier sieht es so aus als wäre es ein Teil, ist es aber nicht.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (5. November 2020)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich gemerkt daß der Kopf wohl ins Rohr geschraubt ist, und locker geworden ist.



Moin, ist der Teil der Stütze nicht geklebt?
Am besten mal direkt Bikeyoke anschreiben, denke mal die wirst du einschicken dürfen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. November 2020)

B1ackAdd3r schrieb:


> Moin, ist der Teil der Stütze nicht geklebt?
> Am besten mal direkt Bikeyoke anschreiben, denke mal die wirst du einschicken dürfen.



Ich denke nicht. Wenn ich Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehe wird der Spalt größer, bzw. wenn ich im Uhrzeigersinn drehe wird der Spalt kleiner bis es klemmt.


----------



## Sackmann (6. November 2020)

Kopf und Rohr sind bei der DIVINE verschraubt und endfest verklebt.
Wenn sich da was löst, dann müssen wir leider das obere Rohr komplett tauschen.
Sollte natürlich nicht passieren, tut mir Leid.

Schick mir bitte eine Mail an [email protected] mit Kaufbeleg und Seriennummer der Stütze (am besten mit Bild). Die Seriennummer findest du auf dem unteren Rohr der Stütze.


----------



## Ghost.1 (9. November 2020)

Danke! Kann ja mal passieren. Bin trotzdem überzeugt von euren Stützen.

Die Stütze ist schon auf dem Weg zurück zum Händler. 

Habe mir jetzt die Revive 2.0 besorgt. Bei der kann das Problem schon garnicht auftreten.


----------



## Statusgruen (30. November 2020)

Hallo, ich habe die Madenschraube zum Klemmen des Schaltzugs an meinem Triggy verloren. Wo gibt es denn Ersatz bzw. welcher Typ Madenschraube (Gewinde, Länge, Kopf) ist das?


----------



## Ghost1779 (3. Dezember 2020)

Eine Frage in die Runde. Ich hab seit Juli eine Divine, welche prächtig funktioniert. Allerdings ist mir bald aufgefallen, das Tauch- und Standrohr zueinander( seitlich, vorn und hinten) etwas Spiel haben. Ist das so normal? Meine Lev hatte das so glaub ich nicht. Danke schon mal!


----------



## S-H-A (3. Dezember 2020)

Ghost1779 schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde. Ich hab seit Juli eine Divine, welche prächtig funktioniert. Allerdings ist mir bald aufgefallen, das Tauch- und Standrohr zueinander( seitlich, vorn und hinten) etwas Spiel haben. Ist das so normal? Meine Lev hatte das so glaub ich nicht. Danke schon mal!


Hab keine Devine. Aber hatte auch noch keine Vario, bei der es kein Spiel gab. Aktuell Tranfer und Revive. Ohne Spiel würden die auch nur wenig geschmeidig laufen. So auch bei Federgabeln. Ohne Buchsenspiel sprechen die scheiße an. Beim Fahren merkt es ja keiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost1779 (3. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank, dann bin ich beruhigt!


----------



## _Olli (6. März 2021)

Die stütze funktioniert übrigens auch super bei unter minus 15 grad.
Diesen Winter einige mal getestet. 
Bei Fahrten so um die 2-3 Stunden.

Bei Plus 40 grad im Sommer auch... (in der Sonne)


----------



## Skunkworks (6. März 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> Die stütze funktioniert übrigens auch super bei unter minus 15 grad.
> Diesen Winter einige mal getestet.
> Bei Fahrten so um die 2-3 Stunden.
> 
> Bei Plus 40 grad im Sommer auch... (in der Sonne)


Technisch gesehen ist die Divine der Defender und die Revive der Range Rover (Jetzt mache ich auch noch das Marketing freiwillig...).

Trotzdem fehlt eine Stütze in 200mm bei BY, egal ob Divine oder Revive.


----------



## scratch_a (6. März 2021)

Und die 213 der Revive sind dir dann zu viel, so dass es genau 200 sein müssen?


----------



## Skunkworks (6. März 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Und die 213 der Revive sind dir dann zu viel, so dass es genau 200 sein müssen?


Ja leider. Das Prinzip der Divine mit der Verstellung ist immer dann von Vorteil, wenn man die letzten mm Sattelabsenkung rauszukitzeln will. Als Klickie-Fahrer ist man zudem um jedem mm froh, wenn man sein Bein nur bedingt aus dem Weg drehen kann.

Die 185 hatte ich am alten Rad auf 175 traveln müssen, weil sie nicht weiter ins Sattelrohr ging, jetzt am Tyee geht sie fast voll rein und ich könnte sogar mehr Absenkung nutzen. Wenn es eine 200er gäbe, wäre die aber auch wieder länger, also würde ich realistisch nur noch 5-10mm dazu bekommen. Aber auch das wäre schön gut.

Aber deshalb auf eine andere Stütze wechseln, werd ich nicht, dafür bin ich mit der Divine zu weit zufrieden.


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. März 2021)

Die 213 kann man ja genauso traveln auf weniger Hub, dann ist auch die Gesamtlänge geringer. Also wo ist das Problem


----------



## Skunkworks (6. März 2021)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Die 213 kann man ja genauso traveln auf weniger Hub, dann ist auch die Gesamtlänge geringer. Also wo ist das Problem


Hab ich entweder nicht mitbekommen oder du irrst dich. Ich wäre froh, wenn du recht hast. Wo finde ich die Anleitung zum traveln?


----------



## scratch_a (6. März 2021)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Die 213 kann man ja genauso traveln auf weniger Hub, dann ist auch die Gesamtlänge geringer. Also wo ist das Problem



Du irrst, meines Erachtens. Traveln kann man nur die Divine. Zumindest steht es nur da dabei und gibt auch nur dafür Spacer.


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. März 2021)

Ups mein Fehler, dachte es geht bei beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaidenX (14. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte heute meine neue Divine einbauen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Ventilkappe und auch das Ventiel über den Radius der Sattelklemme schaut. 
Wenn ich jetzt den Sattel montieren würde, würde doch dieser voll auf das Ventil drücken oder? 
Ist das bei euch auch so oder hab ich irgendwo nen Denkfehler?

MfG


----------



## chr_ist_ian (14. März 2021)

Da kommt doch noch die untere Klemmscheibe drüber, bevor der Sattel kommt.


----------



## scratch_a (14. März 2021)

Die Platte, die oben drauf liegt hat ja deswegen unterseitig extra eine Vertiefung. Siehe auch die Explosionszeichnung


----------



## RaidenX (14. März 2021)

Ja genau, mit einem Loch würde die Sache schon funktionieren, aber so sieht die Platte bei mir aus.


----------



## scratch_a (14. März 2021)

Du hast die Divine neu gekauft? War der Kopf oben nicht zusammengebaut?
Wir haben bei unseren Rädern 3 Divine, hatten aber bei keiner das Problem, dass die Platte nicht drauf passte. Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass bei unseren überall die Einkerbung auf der Unterseite ist.


----------



## RaidenX (14. März 2021)

Hab sie gebraucht "neu und unbenutzt" gekauft. Hab den Verkäufer auch schon angeschrieben ob er eventuell beim Versand etwas vertauscht haben könnte...
Mal schauen was er so schreibt. Laut Explosionszeichnung oder Ersatzteil, ist auf jeden Fall die Platte falsch. 
Von den Explos her, könnte es eine Revine Platte sein. Nun ist nur die Frage warum ist die bei mir in der Devine, mal schauen wer falsch verpackt hat...😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Olli (14. März 2021)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Ja genau, mit einem Loch würde die Sache schon funktionieren, aber so sieht die Platte bei mir aus.


es  müssen aber zwei platten sein...


----------



## RaidenX (14. März 2021)

_Olli schrieb:


> es  müssen aber zwei platten sein...


Schon klar, aber interessant ist ja nur diese untere Platte.
Wie gesagt, laut Explos hab ich ne Revine Platte bei meiner Devine. Jetzt muss ich nur noch beim Verkäufer klären warum...
Denke das sollte das ganze Problem sein😉


----------



## _Olli (14. März 2021)

Hab grad bei meinen beiden geguckt..
Is die Platte der revive..


----------



## RaidenX (17. März 2021)

soo, neue Devine Platte bekommen und schon funktioniert das super.
Danke an alle, hat wirklich super schnell und unkompliziert auch über drei Ecken geklappt
Heute noch den Zug verlegen und hoffentlich happy damit sein...


----------



## Sackmann (18. März 2021)

Aber immer gerne doch...


----------



## Teuflor (29. März 2021)

Moin, 
Hab ne devine hier aus dem bikemarkt gekauft. War im Service da der Kopf ab ging. Hab sie also direkt danach gekauft., quasi neu sollte man meinen. Service Bericht lag bei. Heute eingebaut, sie sackt beim drauf sitzen um knapp nen Zentimeter ab.
Jemand nen Tipp? 

Gruß


----------



## Skunkworks (29. März 2021)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hab ne devine hier aus dem bikemarkt gekauft. War im Service da der Kopf ab ging. Hab sie also direkt danach gekauft., quasi neu sollte man meinen. Service Bericht lag bei. Heute eingebaut, sie sackt beim drauf sitzen um knapp nen Zentimeter ab.
> Jemand nen Tipp?
> 
> Gruß


Luftdruck schon kontrolliert?


----------



## Teuflor (30. März 2021)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Luftdruck schon kontrolliert?


Hab ich natürlich nicht gemacht 

Check ich erstmal. Danke


----------



## Alex0303 (31. März 2021)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht kurz weiterhelfen? 

Hab jetzt die Divine nagelneu eingebaut. 
Und dazu den Triggy an der Magura Shiftmix Schelle montiert. 
Hab aber irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich den Hebel besonders weit nach hinten durchdrücken muss, damit sie ganz auslöst und mit voller Geschwindigkeit ausfährt. 
Wenn ich den Hebel so drücke, dass es für mich angenehm ist, kommt die Stütze nur recht zögerlich raus. (als ob mein Daumen zu kurz wäre) 

Würd hier der lange Triggy Alpha Abhilfe schaffen? 
Denke, dass ich dabei durch die Winkelverstellung das irgendwie besser einstellen kann.


----------



## Skunkworks (31. März 2021)

Hat der Zug sicher kein Spiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (31. März 2021)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Hat der Zug sicher kein Spiel?


Ja. Der sitzt. 
War auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## Skunkworks (31. März 2021)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Ja. Der sitzt.
> War auch mein erster Gedanke.


OK, wenn die Stütze bei voll ausgenutzem Triggerweg korrekt ausfährt, musst du dich entweder daran gewöhnen oder nach einem anderen Hebel Ausschau halten.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. April 2021)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Hat der Zug sicher kein Spiel?


Hat mir jetzt doch keine Ruhe gelassen. 
Noch mal kontrolliert, aber der azug sitzt und ist es ist genug Spannung drauf. 

Ich glaub, dass ich hier wirklich den Triggy Alpha kaufen werde. 
Die Winkelverstellung sollte hier Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## LoneRadler (2. April 2021)

Heute die Divine mit dem 2-BY Auslöser eingebaut - im Vergleich zu meiner Reverb Stealth ein Quantensprung!!

Die Montage war reibungslos, einzig die Länge des Führungskabels zu bestimmen war, ich möchte nicht sagen knifflig, aber was zum Überlegen.

Erste Tests überzeugen auf ganzer Linie, ich bin froh, mich für die Divine entschieden zu haben! Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar!


----------



## MyChaOS (2. April 2021)

LoneRadler schrieb:


> Heute die Divine mit dem 2-BY Auslöser eingebaut - im Vergleich zu meiner Reverb Stealth ein Quantensprung!!
> 
> Die Montage war reibungslos, einzig die Länge des Führungskabels zu bestimmen war, ich möchte nicht sagen knifflig, aber was zum Überlegen.
> 
> Erste Tests überzeugen auf ganzer Linie, ich bin froh, mich für die Divine entschieden zu haben! Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist unschlagbar!


Also die Längenbestimmung fand ich ja ehrlich gesagt easy. Von Lenker weg schauen strich machen am stützenende, Zug nachschieben, Steht ja in der Anleitung wieviel cm notwendig sind ca 9cm glaub ich warn das für vollen stützenauszug, dann schaut man wie weit man die Stütze versenken will, rechnet das dazu, und dann hat man seinen Punkt wo man abschneidet


----------



## LoneRadler (2. April 2021)

Ja, im nachhinein ist es eh einfach.

Nur so aus Interesse: Woher kommen eigentlich die 90mm als Grundwert beim Ablängen?


----------



## Alex0303 (3. April 2021)

LoneRadler schrieb:


> Nur so aus Interesse: Woher kommen eigentlich die 90mm als Grundwert beim Ablängen?



Die 90mm sind lt. Anleitung der maximale Auszug der Stütze.


----------



## LoneRadler (3. April 2021)

War auch meine Überlegung, bin nur durch messen nirgends auf 90mm gekommen ...


----------



## Alex0303 (3. April 2021)

LoneRadler schrieb:


> War auch meine Überlegung, bin nur durch messen nirgends auf 90mm gekommen ...



Auch bei den Abmessungen der Divine 185 sind 130mm zur Markierung angegeben, ohne Auslöser. 

Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, ist das ganze keine Hexerei. 
Das mit der Tonne und den 17mm hat mich am Anfang etwas verwirrt. 
Da ich den Zug aber sowieso beim Hebel auch wieder abschneiden, war mir das schlussendlich aber egal. 

Und dass die Außenhülle so lang sein soll, dass sie bei vollem Einschlag noch ein bisschen Luft hat, ist mittlerweile jedem etwas versierten Schrauber klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (3. April 2021)

Gerade von r2bike bekommen.
Öffnen und schauen, ob was kaputt ist, oder gleich zurück damit...?🤨

Die Umverpackung ist unbeschädigt.


----------



## _Olli (3. April 2021)

was soll da kaputt sein? außer der umverpackung?

würde eher gucken ob se vielleicht schon mal verbaut war


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. April 2021)

Ich dachte an die Zugaufnahme unten. Ist meine erste Bikeyoke. Kenne die Verpackung nicht...


----------



## Alex0303 (3. April 2021)

Würd mir auch mal die Stütze anschauen. 
Die ist eigentlich gut verpackt.


----------



## MetalWarrior (3. April 2021)

Sieht alles neu und in Ordnung aus. 
Der Stützenkopf hatte unten die Verpackung durchstoßen. Könnte gerne besser geschützt sein. Ansonsten aber eine gute Verpackung.


----------



## DaniT (4. April 2021)

Hi,
mir ist beim Einbau der Dropper Tokens etwas Öl ausgelaufen...
Wie befülle ich die Stütze wieder korrekt?!
Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.
Danke und frohe Ostern!
DaniT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (11. April 2021)

Nach der ersten Fahrt bin ich schon mal recht angetan von der Divine. 

Musste den Sattel aber noch ein wenig nach hinten schieben. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die obere Klemmschale nicht mittig über der unteren sitzt, sondern vorn. 
Ist das normal? 

Hatte auch die obere Klemme schon umgedreht, aber das hat nichts daran geändert.


----------



## scratch_a (11. April 2021)

DaniT schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist beim Einbau der Dropper Tokens etwas Öl ausgelaufen...
> Wie befülle ich die Stütze wieder korrekt?!
> Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.
> ...



Hi,
ich würde es wohl so versuchen, wie bei der Revive beschrieben. 



Wenn du dir das Video zur Hubreduzierung ansiehst, dann ist die Stütze dabei ja auch schon geöffnet. Da geht es ja dann nur noch darum, das komplette Öl rausfließen zu lassen und neu zu befüllen, oder?

Und eine Frage @Sackmann: Ist das im Shop verfügbare Sanguine - Hydrauliköl so ein Öl-Gemisch, wie von dir im ersten Beitrag beschrieben ("Wir verwenden Mobil DTE 10 Excel 15, gemischt mit 5% R.S.P. No Stick Slip")?

@Alex0303: Ist wohl normal so...bei unseren sieht es auch so aus.


----------



## DaniT (11. April 2021)

@scratch_a Oh Gott, ja klar....ich geh mich mal schämen und vielen Dank!
Grüße


----------



## DaniT (11. April 2021)

Ok, hab‘s gemacht...Öl aufgefüllt bzw. ausgetauscht!
Hier ein Link zu den benötigten Ölmengen:


			https://www.bikeyoke.de/media/products/BikeYoke%20-%20Dropper%20Öl%20und%20Schmiermittel.pdf
		

Videoanleitungstechnisch ist es eine Mischung aus dem Revive Cartridge rebuild Video und dem Token Video.
Absolut elementar ist es allerdings und darauf sollte man echt hinweisen, dass das Ventil nach dem befüllen, vor dem Zusammenbau zwingend geöffnet werden muss.
Das geht, in dem man einmal kurz gegen den äußeren Ring gegendrückt.
Macht man das nicht, bekommt man den Kolben schlichtweg nicht komprimiert 😅
Aber zur Entwarnung, wenn man es weiß, ist das ne Sache von gefühlt drei Minuten.
Viele Grüße 🖖


----------



## Stromberg (16. April 2021)

Hat jemand von euch auch einen sehr schwergängigen Hebel mit dieser Stütze? Es ist meine vierte BY, die drei anderen alle Revives mit sagenhaft leichtgängigem Hebel.

Die Divine SL ist an einem Spezi Epic montiert, wo es ums Tretlager mit dem Zug etwas eng wird. Ohne Montage an der Stütze läuft der Hebel (Triggy) normal leichtgängig, aber nach Anschrauben der Stütze bekäme eine durchschnittliche Frau den Hebel kaum gedrückt.

Ich habe den Zug schon mehrfach an-/abgeschraubt und die Aussenhülle mal auf Druck seitens der Stütze, mal auf Zug vom Steuerrohr verlegt - leider ohne Erfolg. Hat jemand einen Tip?


----------



## _Olli (16. April 2021)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch auch einen sehr schwergängigen Hebel mit dieser Stütze? Es ist meine vierte BY, die drei anderen alle Revives mit sagenhaft leichtgängigem Hebel.
> 
> Die Divine SL ist an einem Spezi Epic montiert, wo es ums Tretlager mit dem Zug etwas eng wird. Ohne Montage an der Stütze läuft der Hebel (Triggy) normal leichtgängig, aber nach Anschrauben der Stütze bekäme eine durchschnittliche Frau den Hebel kaum gedrückt.
> 
> Ich habe den Zug schon mehrfach an-/abgeschraubt und die Aussenhülle mal auf Druck seitens der Stütze, mal auf Zug vom Steuerrohr verlegt - leider ohne Erfolg. Hat jemand einen Tip?


SL sollte hier rein





						BikeYoke DIVINE SL / Rascal - Daten, Fakten, Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks
					

In diesem Thema soll es um unsere DIVINE gehen, und ich werde versuche, alle relevanten Informationen, Fragen, Daten, Fakten, die im Laufe dieses Threads aufkommen in diesem ersten Beitrag festzuhalten, damit man nicht immer wieder suchen muss, wo das denn nun zu finden war. Glaubt mir: Es gibt...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




non SL geht um einiges schwerer als die revive.





						BikeYoke DIVINE (OHNE SL) - Daten, Fakten, Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks
					

@Sackmann: Kommt eigentlich noch ein Video zum Service? Im ersten Beitrag steht: "Ein Video dazu findest du hier:    " Es folgt aber kein Link. :confused:




					www.mtb-news.de
				



ab hier mal lesen


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. August 2021)

Ich habe hier eine neue Divine die bereits um ein paar Zentimeter absinkt. Gemerkt habe ich es aber erst, als sie im neuen Rad verbaut war. Die Widerrufsfrist beim Händler ist längst abgelaufen, sodass ein Umtausch nicht problemlos möglich ist. 

Die Divine soll angeblich nicht ganz so geschmeidig laufen wie die Revive. Ich finde zwischen meiner Revive und der neuen Divine liegen Welten. Ob das mit dem o.g. Problem zusammenhängt?


----------



## scratch_a (17. August 2021)

Schon mal den kompletten Service gemacht? Ohne die Revive zu kennen kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass da Welten dazwischen liegen sollten. Unterschied ja, aber gleich so extrem? Von den ganzen Sattelstützen, die ich bisher kenne (KS Lev, Reverb, Vecnum Nivo) läuft die Divine am Besten.


----------



## Sackmann (18. August 2021)

Die DIVINE benötigt einen Druck von mindestens 300psi um richtig zu arretieren. Bei höheren Fahrergewichten oder steileren Sitzwinkeln kann es auch noch höher gehen. 
Hast du denn Druck schon mal geprüft? Sollte bei einer neuen Stütze eigentlich passen, aber man weiß ja nie.
Welches Bike hast du und wieviel wiegst du?
Der Unterscheid zwischen REVIVE und DIVINE ist merklich, das sage ich immer wieder. Vor allem Kunden, die zuvor REVIVE gefahren sind, fällt das auf. Wenn man die REVIVE nicht kennt, läuft eine (richtig funktionierende) DIVINE nicht unbedingt auffällig schwergängig.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. August 2021)

Die Divine kommt ans Rad der Frau. Ob es bei ihr einsackt, habe ich noch nicht getestet. Ich bin ca 20kg unter der Gewichtsbeschränkung und kann die Stütze ca 2cm komprimieren, wenn ich die Last senkrecht in die Stütze einleite.
Das Rad ist das ältere Trek Fuel Ex(2018) und hat einen relativ flachen realen Sitzwinkel. Kann sein, dass es durch die Reibung im Sitzen bei ihr gar nicht einsacken würde, zumal sie deutlich leichter ist. Den Druck hatte ich auf 320 Psi eingestellt.

Die Divine läuft definitiv geschmeidig und mit sehr wenig Spiel, wie es nur wenige Stützen können. An die Revive kommt sie aber tatsächlich nicht ran. Neben der Eightpins für mich persönlich die beste Stütze auf dem Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik1988 (18. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Schon mal den kompletten Service gemacht?


Wollte ich nicht machen, da ich noch Gewährleistung habe. Die Stütze liegt nur schon so lange rum, dass die 14-tägige Rückgabefrist abgelaufen ist. Wäre das Problem einfach zu beheben, würde ich mir das Einschicken sparen.


----------



## Sackmann (18. August 2021)

Also wenn du dich auf die Stütze draufsetzt sollte sich nichts bewegen. Wenn du dich mit vollem Gewicht drauffallen lässt oder sie mit Schwumf versuchst zum Einfedern zu bringen, dann kann man das schaffen.
So etwas wird aber beim normalen Fahren nicht passieren, weil du a) eine Winkel im Sitzurohr hast und b) man beim normalen Fahren nicht auf de Sttütze rumspringt.
Wenn die Stütze längere Zeit gelegen war (wie lange wissen wir ja nicht), kann es schon sein, dass sie Luft verloren hat.
Wier gesagt, bei einer normal funktionierendne Stütze, sollte beim einem Gewicht von um die 100kg im normalen Fahrbetrieb nichts "absinken".
Du kannst ja mal ein Video posten, wo man sieht, wie sie "ein paar Zentimeter absinkt", so wie du es beschreibst. Dann kann man das besser beurteilen.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (19. August 2021)

Ich habe mich nun nicht mit dem Konzept bei der Divine beschäftigt und war verwundert, dass die Stütze sich wie eine der ersten RS Reverb nach zwei Wochen anfühlt.
Man muss es aber wirklich provozieren. D.h. heißt dann volles Gewicht mit Dynamik genau axial einleiten. Das ist einfach meine Methode um zu prüfen ob Luft in der Stütze oder der Zug zu straff gespannt ist. Im Fahrbetrieb wird die Stütze definitiv nicht absacken. 

Also danke für die Hilfe. Dann wird die Stütze jetzt gefahren. 

Die nächste Stütze wird aber wieder eine Revive. Dieses geräusch- und widerstandslose Gleiten, und das über Jahre hinweg, ist jeden €uro wert.


----------



## GiorgioT (29. Oktober 2021)

Funktioniert ein Cartrigde-Rebuilt bei der Devine eigentlich ähnlich/analog zur Revive? Von der gibt es ja ein schönes Video bei YT..


----------



## GiorgioT (16. November 2021)

…ping!…


----------



## Skunkworks (17. November 2021)

Hackl-Schorsch schrieb:


> …ping!…


Pong!


Ich kann keine echte Auskunft geben, verweise jedoch auf die Tatsache, dass die Stütze technisch anders aufgebaut ist und davon leite ich ab: wird anders sein (ich habe keine Revive bisher auseinander genommen). Genaueres kann bestimmt @Sackmann sagen. 

Die Devine ist eigentlich sehr einfach aufgebaut, es gibt einen teilweise mit Öl gefüllten Zylinder, dessen Restvolumen auf ~350psi gepumpt ist. Sie wird bei jedem Absenken entlüftet. Ich halte das für das beste Prinzip, auch wenn eine Revive besser laufen mag, sie muss ab und an entlüftet werden. Ja das geht einfach aber muss halt gemacht werden. 

Ich hab das Ding jetzt ca. 3 Jahre und noch keine Anzeichen eines notwendigen Services entdecken können. Als ich sie vor einem Jahr wieder auf den vollen Auszug getravelt habe, habe ich nur den "Luftfilter" geeinigt, der Rest sah noch aus wie am ersten Tag.

Du kannst dir ja mal das Video zum traveln auf der Homepage anschauen, dann wirst du den unterschiedlichen Aufbau erkennen.


----------



## GiorgioT (17. November 2021)

Ok, danke. Ich frage hier tatsächlich für einen Freund ;-)

Er hatte wohl beim Aufpumpen nicht aufgepasst, und es war etwas Öl verloren gegangen (keine Ahnung was er genau gemacht hat...). Wie auch immer, Sie lässt sich leicht eindrücken (mehr als meine Revive), keine Ahnung ob vielleicht jetzt etwas zuwendig drin ist...

Mal abwarten was @Sackmann sagt ...


----------



## Skunkworks (17. November 2021)

Hackl-Schorsch schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Ich frage hier tatsächlich für einen Freund ;-)
> 
> Er hatte wohl beim Aufpumpen nicht aufgepasst, und es war etwas Öl verloren gegangen (keine Ahnung was er genau gemacht hat...). Wie auch immer, Sie lässt sich leicht eindrücken (mehr als meine Revive), keine Ahnung ob vielleicht jetzt etwas zuwendig drin ist...
> 
> Mal abwarten was @Sackmann sagt ...


Er wird die Luft ohne Pumpe abgelassen haben. Das bringt das Öl unter Druck zum schäumen und es entweicht mit der Luft durch das Ventil.  -Kommt davon, das man glaubt es besser zu können als die Anleitung sagt. Ich kann ein Lied rückwärts davon singen! Jetzt fehlt eine unbestimmte Menge Öl, meist sind das aber weniger ml aber trotzdem müsste nun noch mehr Druck aufgebaut werden, damit die Stütze identisch wie zuvor funktioniert.
Also: Video schauen, und prüfen, wieviel Öl noch drin ist und ggf. nachfüllen, danach wieder auf den empfohlenen Druck bringen.


----------



## scratch_a (18. November 2021)

Hackl-Schorsch schrieb:


> Funktioniert ein Cartrigde-Rebuilt bei der Devine eigentlich ähnlich/analog zur Revive? Von der gibt es ja ein schönes Video bei YT..





DaniT schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist beim Einbau der Dropper Tokens etwas Öl ausgelaufen...
> Wie befülle ich die Stütze wieder korrekt?!
> Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.
> ...





scratch_a schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde es wohl so versuchen, wie bei der Revive beschrieben.
> 
> 
> ...





DaniT schrieb:


> Ok, hab‘s gemacht...Öl aufgefüllt bzw. ausgetauscht!
> Hier ein Link zu den benötigten Ölmengen:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GiorgioT (18. November 2021)

Ah, cool! Danke Euch beiden!


----------



## decay (5. Dezember 2021)

Hi,

Habe am Gravel das Problem, dass die Stütze beim Ausfahren an einer bestimmten Position rauh läuft und dann nicht weiter ausfährt, was kanns sein, Klemmung der Sattelstütze probier ich jetzt mal, aber für mich als Laien fühlt es sich an als wäre eins der Rohre verformt, jemand sowas schonmal erlebt?

Sorry/Edit, ist ne SL und wenn ich sie etwas weniger fest klemme wirds auch etwas besser, allerdings dann an der Grenze auch zu verdrehen.

Rad hat an und für sich keine hohen Impacts, is wie gesagt fast nur auf Forstwegen im Einsatz


----------



## 7SidedCube (28. Dezember 2021)

Hi zusammen,
ich hätte mal eine ganz blöde Frage zur Hub-Reduktion...
Und zwar überlege ich gerade stark, mir eine Divine 185 zuzulegen, allerdings wird das eine extrem knappe Geschichte - laut Messung dürfte grob 490mm von der Mitte der Sitzstreben bis zum Beginn der leichten Krümmung des Sitzrohres haben (bei 485mm angegebener Länge der Divine ohne Aktuator). Nach Bildern und Zeichnungen sollte die Krümmung noch weit genug sein, um den Aktuator aufzunehmen, sodass ich dazu tendiere, es zu riskieren - wenn hier nicht gleich davon abgeraten wird ;-)

Nun kann es aber sein, dass ich mich ein bisschen vermessen habe oder z.B. mal mit anderen Schuhen, Pedalen o.Ä. den Sattel ein paar mm tiefer bräuchte, darum habe ich mir angeschaut wie die Installation der Spacer funktioniert. Das sieht an sich ja nicht schwer aus, allerdings stehe ich durch das Video (und die Explosionszeichnung der Stütze) komplett auf dem Schlauch: Reduzieren die Spacer die maximale Ausfahr-Länge (und damit die Gesamtlänge der Stütze) oder nur, wie weit man die Stütze einfahren kann?

Ich würde ja von ersterem ausgehen, aber das Video hat da erste Fragen aufgeworfen und der Versuch, mir anhand der beiden Quellen das Funktionsprinzip vorzustellen, ist auch nicht gerade von Erfolg gekrönt 

_Edit: Aaaaah, beim 100h-Service-Video kam die Erleuchtung. Jetzt hab ich gerafft, welche Stange in welchem Rohr fest ist und was sich bewegt... Wenn da nicht noch ein Denkfehler drin war stimmts, dass die Spacer wie erwünscht den Ausfahrweg reduzieren _


----------



## The-Ninth (28. Dezember 2021)

Hab es wohl geschafft meine Divine zu schrotten - indem ich versehentlich beim Tausch die Sattelklemme einer Revive draufgeschraubt hat, der fehlt die Aussparung für das Ventil. Gewinde ist jetzt im Eimer, da geht keine Kappe und keine Pumpe mehr drauf.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man sowas repariert? Oder hilft nur Einschicken? Diesen Teil der Divine gibt es ja anscheinend nicht als Ersatzteil.


----------



## 7SidedCube (28. Dezember 2021)

Weil ich es gerade offen hatte: Auf der Explosionszeichnung hier läuft das Teil wohl als Nummer 7, Valve Housing. Zu finden ist es aber bei den Verfügbaren Ersatzteilen nicht - da hilft wohl nur Kontakt mit BikeYoke (der ja in diesem Forum einen sehr hilfreichen Eindruck macht 👍 ), egal ob es um Reparatur oder Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit geht.

Ob das Gewinde aber vielleicht noch zu retten ist kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen. Vielleicht auf 1mm das kaputte Gewinde wegfeilen? Aber ob dann eine Pumpe noch dicht drauf geht ist eine andere Frage, deswegen will ich das lieber nicht empfehlen weil es mir selbst auch zu unsicher wäre...


----------



## Orakel (29. Dezember 2021)

Mit ner Nadelfeile den Grat wegfeilen, leichte Fase ran feilen.....würde ich machen/probieren
EDITH: vlt würde es auch mit nem Gewindeschneider gehn (falls vorhanden oder beim netten Metaller ums Eck ) der Platz scheint mir zulangen um den Gewindeschneider von Hand anzusetzen und zudrehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (29. Dezember 2021)

Lemonshox anschreiben oder anrufen.
Dort bekommst du das Ersatzteil, wenn nötig.
Ist aber mit Schraubensicherung eingeklebt und sollte ordentlich erhitzt werden, bevor man es abmacht.
Grundsätzlich erfordert es natürlich auch, dass vorher Druck abgelassen wird (Stütze dazu komplett ausfahren und dann mal ne Stunde stehen lassen, damit sich der Schaum so gut als möglichst löst um dann den Druck KOMPLETT UND LANGSAM abzulassen, ohne dass zu viel Schaum mit kommt. Das kann mitunter ein wenig Übung erfordern. Ansonsten muss halt neues Öl eingefüllt werden.
Im Großen und Ganzen kein Hexenwerk und man bekommt das wieder hin.
Ansonsten kann's auch Lemonshox machen, dann lohnt es sich aber natürlcih in Verbindung mit einem großen Service, Ich denke, im Rahmen dessen würden die das Ding auch sicher kostenlos austauschen.
Einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## The-Ninth (29. Dezember 2021)

Danke für die Tipps - hab das Ventil demontiert und versucht mit einer Feile hinzukriegen, klappt aber nicht, das ganze Ventil ist wohl etwas deformiert und ich krieg keine Pumpe mehr dran. Werde also mal den Weg über Lemonshox versuchen.


----------



## 7SidedCube (1. Januar 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Und zwar überlege ich gerade stark, mir eine Divine 185 zuzulegen, allerdings wird das eine extrem knappe Geschichte - laut Messung dürfte grob 490mm von der Mitte der Sitzstreben bis zum Beginn der leichten Krümmung des Sitzrohres haben (bei 485mm angegebener Länge der Divine ohne Aktuator). Nach Bildern und Zeichnungen sollte die Krümmung noch weit genug sein, um den Aktuator aufzunehmen, sodass ich dazu tendiere, es zu riskieren - wenn hier nicht gleich davon abgeraten wird ;-)


Kurzes Feedback: Funktioniert nicht, also muss ich Spacer einbauen und habe dann "nur noch" eine sehr hochwertige Stütze aber nicht die längstmögliche  Das Sattelrohr scheint 1-2cm vor meinem gemessenen Punkt minimal enger zu werden oder nicht ausgerieben zu sein, d.h. die Stütze baut 1cm zu hoch. Sehr schade, dass die Stütze nicht wie andere Stützen unten verjüngt ist oder auf dem Durchmesser des vertieften "Bandes" bleibt, dann würde es wahrscheinlich gehen :-(

Nächste Schritte: Sicherungsringzangen kaufen, Hub begrenzen und überlegen, ob die 30.9-er Rohreinheit mit Shim einen Versuch wert wäre...


----------



## Skunkworks (1. Januar 2022)

Aktuator schon in alle Richtungen ausprobiert?


----------



## 7SidedCube (1. Januar 2022)

Leider ja, es scheint wirklich das Rohr anzustoßen... Genaue Betrachtung mit besserem Licht hat gezeigt, dass da ein winziger Grat im Rohr ist, d.h. es hätte "nur" 0,5-1cm tiefer ausgerieben sein müssen und alles wäre perfekt.
Das Sitzrohr etwas auszuschleifen oder die Sattelstütze rundrum um einen halben mm abzufeilen macht mir gerade schon irgendwie Angst ums Material, andererseits könnte es Erfolg versprechen :-(


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2022)

7SidedCube schrieb:


> Sehr schade, dass die Stütze nicht wie andere Stützen unten verjüngt ist oder auf dem Durchmesser des vertieften "Bandes" bleibt,


Welche Stütze ist denn unten verjüngt?


----------



## 7SidedCube (2. Januar 2022)

Beispielsweise meine vorherige, kann man hier auf dem Foto auf der Waage gerade so erkennen: https://www.bike-components.de/blog/en/2017/04/review-ethirteen-trs-150-mm-dropper-post/
Das ist grob geschätzt 1mm im Durchmesser.

Ich weiss nicht ob "verjüngt" der korrekte Begriff ist, jedenfalls hilft der minimal geringere Durchmesser am unteren Ende vielleicht bei genau solchen Grenzfällen wie meinem 

Das scheint übrigens wirklich ein extremer Grenzfall zu sein: mit etwas nach vorne geschobenem Sattel (wollte ich sowieso mal testen) und nicht zu niedrig bauenden Pedalen hats auf der Probefahrt exakt hingehauen. 5mm werde ich für andere Schuhe wahrscheinlich noch aus dem Rahmen oder dem Hub holen, dann passts  Die Stütze und der Hebel gefallen mir übrigens sehr gut, sowohl von eurer "Philosophie" bzgl der Nachhaltigkeit (Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit etc.) her als auch von der qualitativen Anmutung und dem Bediengefühl  👍


----------



## Sackmann (2. Januar 2022)

Das mag vielleicht in diesem Grenzfall hilfreich sein, aber im genau anderen Grenzfall - nämlich beim maximalen Auszug - würde diese Verjüngung ein weiteres Ausziehen verhindern. Diese Verjüngung bedeutet, dass die Abstützung im Sitzrohr nicht an der untersten Kante der Stütze stattfindet. D.h. die minimale Einstecktiefe müsste erhöht werden. Is ja auch wieder kontraproduktiv.
Freut mich aber, dass dir die Stütze gefällt.


----------



## 7SidedCube (2. Januar 2022)

Jop, hatte das auch schon als Grund vermutet. Ist alles wie so häufig eine Abwägung zwischen verschiedenen Zielen


----------



## uphillking (5. Januar 2022)

Spricht technisch eigentlich was dagegen die Stütze maximal tief im Sitzrohr zu montieren, sprich bis zum "Kragen"?
Stichwort Klemmkräfte. Montiert im Alurahmen zuzüglich 31,6mm Reduzierhülse. Meiner bisherigen CB Highline reichten 4 nM ("trocken" montiert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (5. Januar 2022)

Guckst du 185mm


----------



## Analogfoto (26. Januar 2022)

uphillking schrieb:


> Spricht technisch eigentlich was dagegen die Stütze maximal tief im Sitzrohr zu montieren, sprich bis zum "Kragen"?
> Stichwort Klemmkräfte. Montiert im Alurahmen zuzüglich 31,6mm Reduzierhülse. Meiner bisherigen CB Highline reichten 4 nM ("trocken" montiert).


Was sollte dagegen sprechen - und die Klemmung muss dann ja nur noch eine Verdrehung verhindern, denn absacken kann die Stütze ja nicht.


----------



## TrekTobi (28. Januar 2022)

Rein aus Interesse. 

Gibt es denn bei der Beschaffung (abgesehen von Sattelrohrdurchmesser, Einstecktiefe) weitere Faktoren die zu beachten sind? Ich frage, da auf der vorherigen Seite was von Sitzstreben/Sattelrohr Messungen etc. gesprochen wurde.

Hab ich mir ahnungslos eine 185ger Divine gekauft oder denke ich zu kompliziert? Habe eben nur auf Sattelrohrdurchmesser geschaut und den Hub (in dem Fall 185mm) geschätzt bzw. im Forum mit baugleichen Bikes verglichen. 

Danke 😉


----------



## HabeDEhre (28. Januar 2022)

Deine Schätzerei kann auch nach hinten losgehn. Du solltest schon mal Messen ob du genug Abstand zwischen Sattelklemme und Sattelstreben hast wenn dein Sattel richtig eingestellt ist. Dazu darf dein Sattelrohr eben nicht zu lang oder kurz sein. Zudem muss dein Sattelrohr genug Platz bieten für deine individuelle Einstecktiefe

Die Maße von der Divine findest du alle auf der Homepage


----------



## uphillking (28. Januar 2022)

Analogfoto schrieb:


> Was sollte dagegen sprechen - und die Klemmung muss dann ja nur noch eine Verdrehung verhindern, denn absacken kann die Stütze ja nicht.


Meine Frage hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt. Die Divine ist schon wieder Geschichte.


----------



## TrekTobi (29. Januar 2022)

HabeDEhre schrieb:


> Deine Schätzerei kann auch nach hinten losgehn. Du solltest schon mal Messen ob du genug Abstand zwischen Sattelklemme und Sattelstreben hast wenn dein Sattel richtig eingestellt ist. Dazu darf dein Sattelrohr eben nicht zu lang oder kurz sein. Zudem muss dein Sattelrohr genug Platz bieten für deine individuelle Einstecktiefe
> 
> Die Maße von der Divine findest du alle auf der Homepage


Danke für deine Antwort.

Die Einstecktiefe hab ich beim Kauf berücksichtigt. Bei meinem Rahmen in Größe M geht sie bis auf ca 1,5cm komplett in den Rahmen. Ich habe aber eh einen Überstand von ca 2,5cm. Bei komplett ausgefahrener Stütze komme ich, rein optisch zumindest, auf die selbe Höhe wie bei meinem vorherigen Bike (im Vergleich zum Vorbau) Spielraum zum Feinjustieren nach unten und oben ist aber vorhanden. 

Mir ging es speziell darum ob es feste Messpunkte/Faktoren (Mit Ausnahme der genannten) gibt um die Auswahl der richtigen Dropper zu bestimmen.


----------



## HabeDEhre (29. Januar 2022)

TrekTobi schrieb:


> Mir ging es speziell darum ob es feste Messpunkte/Faktoren (Mit Ausnahme der genannten) gibt um die Auswahl der richtigen Dropper zu bestimmen.


Wenn du richtig gemessen hast und noch Spielraum da ist wirds schon passen. Was du mit "rein optisch im Vergleich zum Vorbau" meinst verstehe ich nicht. Meterstab nehmen und messen is immer die sichere Variante. Wichtige Messwerte sind dann deine Sitzhöhe, und wie gesagt Sattelrohrlänge und verfügbare Einstecktiefe. Und bei interner zugverlegung ob dann noch genug Platz für die "Ansteuerung" ist, sprich der zug nicht geknickt wird.


----------



## The-Ninth (1. Februar 2022)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Werde also mal den Weg über Lemonshox versuchen.



Nur um das abzuschließen, Lemonshox hat mir das Ventil als Ersatzteil zugeschickt, damit konnte ich die Divine recht kostengünstig wieder zum Laufen bringen.


----------



## trischi24 (14. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe da eine kleine Frage, bzw. brauche eine Bestätigung. Folgendes:
Ich habe eine Divine 160, die ich auf 155 getravelt habe. Wegen persönlicher Doofheit ist mir dabei Öl ausgelaufen. Die Stütze ist nicht leer, aber es war schon eine kleine Pfütze auf dem Boden. Die Stütze klemmt aktuell noch wunderbar. Beim langsamen ausfahren merkt man allerdings dass das erste 1/3 recht schnell ausfährt und dann auf "normal" umschaltet. Deswegen gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, dass zu wenig Öl drin ist.
Also nachfüllen, in 2ml Schritten, klar. Aber wie viel?
Bis die Stütze wieder in einer Geschwindigkeit gleichmäßig ausfährt?

Danke und viele Grüße!
Tristan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Ninth (14. Februar 2022)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Also nachfüllen, in 2ml Schritten, klar. Aber wie viel?
> Bis die Stütze wieder in einer Geschwindigkeit gleichmäßig ausfährt?



Vielleicht gleich ein Kartuschen-Service machen, dabei entleerst du die Sattelstütze und befüllst sie dann neu mit der vorgegebenen Menge Öl, 52ml im Fall der Divine 160. 

Hier das Video zum Kartuschen-Service der Revive, Divine läuft ähnlich ab. Sich die Explosionszeichnung bereit halten kann dabei nicht schaden. 






Explosionszeichnung: 
	

			https://www.bikeyoke.de/media/products/BikeYoke_exploded_view_Divine.pdf
		


Spezifikation von Ölmenge und Luftdruck: 
	

			https://www.bikeyoke.de/media/products/BikeYoke_oil_pressure.pdf


----------



## trischi24 (14. Februar 2022)

The-Ninth schrieb:


> Vielleicht gleich ein Kartuschen-Service machen, dabei entleerst du die Sattelstütze und befüllst sie dann neu mit der vorgegebenen Menge Öl, 52ml im Fall der Divine 160.
> 
> Hier das Video zum Kartuschen-Service der Revive, Divine läuft ähnlich ab. Sich die Explosionszeichnung bereit halten kann dabei nicht schaden.
> 
> ...


Die Stütze ist nagelneu. Ich denke einen Kartuschenservice brauche ich noch nicht. Ich habe irgendwo hier in den Untiefen das mit Öl nachfüllen gelesen. Wollte von @Sackmann nur nochmal die Bestätigung für den Füllstand.


----------



## ChriKro (3. März 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,
Hab mir ein Tyee mit Reverb 185 bestellt, werde aber nun mangels Lieferbarkeit die Divine 185 bekommen, das Bike ist grade am Weg zu mir. Jetzt könnte ich eine neue Reverb um €330,- bekommen, die Divine würde ich neu und ungefahren verkaufen (Denke die werd ich zwischen 250,- und max. 280,- verkaufen können). 
Jetzt die Frage: Lohnt sich der Aufwand? Mir gehts neben der Leichtgängigkeit vor allem um die längerfristige Zuverlässigkeit im Vergleich der beiden Stützen, kann da wer was dazu sagen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. März 2022)

Sei froh über den Deal und behalte die Bikeyoke🙂


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2022)

Wadde mal, ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Reden wir hier von einer Re*verb*, also dem Rock Shox Ding? Das gibt es ja nicht in 185mm, sondern nur in 175mm oder dann halt als 200er.
Ich kann mir jetzt im besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand wirklich freiwillig so ein Teil ans Bike schrauben möchte und schon gar nicht für 330€.
Deswegen nehme ich fast an, du redest von einer RE*VIVE*, also unserem Modell über der DIVINE.
Bezüglich längerfristiger Zuverlässigkeit müsstest du dir bei der DIVINE im Vergleich zur REVIVE keine Sorgen machen. Die Leichtgängigkeit ist natürlich schon spürbar.


----------



## Skunkworks (3. März 2022)

ChriKro schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Hab mir ein Tyee mit Reverb 185 bestellt, werde aber nun mangels Lieferbarkeit die Divine 185 bekommen, das Bike ist grade am Weg zu mir. Jetzt könnte ich eine neue Reverb um €330,- bekommen, die Divine würde ich neu und ungefahren verkaufen (Denke die werd ich zwischen 250,- und max. 280,- verkaufen können).
> Jetzt die Frage: Lohnt sich der Aufwand? Mir gehts neben der Leichtgängigkeit vor allem um die längerfristige Zuverlässigkeit im Vergleich der beiden Stützen, kann da wer was dazu sagen?


Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der Reverb, muss ich auch nicht machen, denn die Devine (die ich schon hatte bevor das Tyee vorgestellt und von mir bestellt wurde) macht was sie soll und das wie am ersten Tag. Ich halte sie sogar für technisch besser als die Revive (die ich auch habe), weil einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChriKro (3. März 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wadde mal, ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Reden wir hier von einer Re*verb*, also dem Rock Shox Ding? Das gibt es ja nicht in 185mm, sondern nur in 175mm oder dann halt als 200er.
> Ich kann mir jetzt im besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand wirklich freiwillig so ein Teil ans Bike schrauben möchte und schon gar nicht für 330€.
> Deswegen nehme ich fast an, du redest von einer RE*VIVE*, also unserem Modell über der DIVINE.
> Bezüglich längerfristiger Zuverlässigkeit müsstest du dir bei der DIVINE im Vergleich zur REVIVE keine Sorgen machen. Die Leichtgängigkeit ist natürlich schon spürbar.


ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung, natürlich gings um eine REVIVE und nicht eine Reverb -die hab ich in erster Generation am alten Bike und möcht ich nicht mehr haben 
Hätte vielleicht meinen Kaffee trinken sollen bevor ich schreibe🙈
Danke für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Squealer (3. März 2022)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei den 100-Stunden-Lower-Leg-Service zu machen. ABER:

Ich befürchte bei mir fehlt etwas? Ich habe das (vermeintlich passende?) ServiceKit gekauft und beim Zusammenbau scheint als fehle etwas. Und zwar sind die neuen MessingPins jetzt drin und der nächste Schritt wäre jetzt das "untere Gleitlager mit Abdeckung" dran, aber dieses existiert bei mir nicht. Weder im ServiceKit noch war es von "Werk an" verbaut. Somit liegen die Messingstifte nun offen und ich weiß nicht weiter.

Hat da jemand ne Idee? Ich häng mal 2 Bilder an. Einmal wie es gerade von unten aussieht und einmal welche Teile ich jetzt noch übrig habe.


----------



## Squealer (3. März 2022)

Hier die Bilder... Es handelt sich um eine Divine (ohne SL), ca. 1 Jahr alt, 1. Service.


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2022)

Ja, da kommt das untere Bushing (das blaue Teil aus deinem Service-Kit) rein. Da hast du vorher ein graues oder blaues Bushing rausgebaut und da kommt das blaue Bushing jetzt wieder rein.
so wie auf der Explosionszeichnung zu sehen.
-> Nummer 23 auf dem Bild.
Wieso scheint da was zu fehlen?


----------



## Squealer (3. März 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ja, da kommt das untere Bushing (das blaue Teil aus deinem Service-Kit) rein. Da hast du vorher ein graues oder blaues Bushing rausgebaut und da kommt das blaue Bushing jetzt wieder rein.
> so wie auf der Explosionszeichnung zu sehen.
> -> Nummer 23 auf dem Bild.
> Wieso scheint da was zu fehlen?


Weil im Video etwas anderes dargestellt wird und im Text auch andere Schritte aufgelistet werden!
Da kommt noch ein Ring rein, der direkt die Pins außen abdeckt und darüber kommt dann etwas, was dann mit dem kleinen Sicherungsring fixiert wird.
Ebenso waren bei mir keine O-Ringe verbaut, sondern nur der schwarze Gummiring mit den "Noppen". Ich hab zwar noch das extra O-Ring Set, aber das habe ich nur gekauft falls mal was sein sollte. Aber jetzt sind bei mir keine O-Ringe verbaut?!


----------



## Squealer (3. März 2022)

Ach und das blaue Plastikteil hat ja eine flache Seite und eben die andere. Bei dem grauen das ab Werk verbaut war, sind auf der flachen Seite Abdrücke von dem Gummiring mit den Noppen. Also müsste als erstes der genoppte Gummiring rein, dann das blaue Plastiktei mit den flachen Seite Richtung Gummiring und dann der Rest...

Auch anders als in den Anleitungen, oder?


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2022)

Das Video ist eigentlich von einer REVIVE und da von der ersten Version. Das untere Bushing ist mittlerweile einteilig (war aber bei der DIVINE schon immer so) und als Bumper kommt nun anstatt einem O-Ring der genoppte Ring zum Einsatz. Der Bumper war ja aber auch bei dir schon verbaut und ist auch gar nicht Teil des Servicekits.
Auf der Explaosionszeichnung siehst du die Reihenfolge der Teile. Die Nummer 25 ist bei dir halt nicht der fette O-Ring, sondern der genoppte Ring. 
Das Prinzip, wie die Stütze auseinander und wieder zusammengebaut wird, ist aber immer noch das gleiche, wie es im Video auch zu sehen ist.


----------



## Squealer (3. März 2022)

Ok alles klar, danke für die Infos!

Habe es jetzt zusammengebaut und teste es am Wochenende. Ist aber schon irreführend wenn man die Zusatzinfos nicht hat und nur nach den Videos samt der Textbeschreibung geht. 

Vielleicht kann man das ja ergänzen in der Videobeschreibung oder so? Die Explosionszeichnung im Onlineshop ist leider auch nicht so hochauflösend wie die Zeichnung, die du nun hier gepostet hast. ;-)


----------



## Sackmann (3. März 2022)

Die Explosionszeichnungen mache ich bei Gelgenehit mal komplett neu und stelle sie zu den Dokumenten auf der Website. Steht schon auf der To Do Liste.
Du findest die Zeichnung hochauflösend aber auch genau hier in diesem Thread auf Seite 1 im ersten Beitrag zum Download.


----------



## PORTEX77 (3. März 2022)

Und solange man den Sacki im Thread so gut fragen kann, is ja eh alles tutti👌


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. März 2022)

Ich brauche mal kurze Hilfe. Kann jemand die Unterschiede, Vor- und Nachteile von Revive, Divine und Divine SL in wenigen Stichworten zusammenfassen? Warum ist z.B. die Divine günstiger als die anderen beiden? Was kann die nicht, was die anderen können? Ich denke über eine Bikeyoke Stütze nach, die in erster Linie möglichst unauffällig ihren Dienst tun soll. Gewicht ist nicht wichtig. Danke vorab!


----------



## The-Ninth (31. März 2022)

Nanu, gibt es die Divine jetzt in anderem Gewand?









						Hayes Bicycle Group Announces New Reynolds Wheels & Manitou Dropper Post - Pinkbike
					

Two new products from the Hayes Bicycle Group.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Resimilchkuh (17. April 2022)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal kurze Hilfe. Kann jemand die Unterschiede, Vor- und Nachteile von Revive, Divine und Divine SL in wenigen Stichworten zusammenfassen? Warum ist z.B. die Divine günstiger als die anderen beiden? Was kann die nicht, was die anderen können? Ich denke über eine Bikeyoke Stütze nach, die in erster Linie möglichst unauffällig ihren Dienst tun soll. Gewicht ist nicht wichtig. Danke vorab!


Dann würde ich die Revive auf jeden Fall der Divine SL vorziehen. Die hat zwar den Vorteil, dass sie recht leicht und kürzbar ist (dadurch auch nochmal leichter), aber im direkten Vergleich hat sie deutlich höhere Bedienkräfte. Mit dem 2x Hebel hatte ich  schon Probleme,  den Zug fest genug geklemmt zu bekommen und es bedarf ordentlich Kraft zur Betätigung. Da habe ich den optisch uneleganten Weg genommen und den Triggy nach "oben rechts" gesetzt.


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (18. April 2022)

Moin zusammen,
hab auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden: hatte schon jemand das seine korrekt eingestellte Devine von alleine ausfährt?
Ist mir gestern so passiert. Fahrrad stand in der 16° warmen Garage, kam dann auf den Fahrradträger in die Sonne und wir sind sofort losgefahren. Nach 2km kam die Stütze ein Stück raus, 5km später noch ein Stück und nach 20km war sie ganz oben. Angehalten, drauf gedrückt ob ich sie so komprimieren kann und es evtl am Trigger liegt, aber nein, sie war fest. Also Trigger gedrückt, reingeschoben und weitergefahren. Die Stütze ist die restlichen 230km dann unten geblieben.
Nach dem ankommen getestet, Stütze läuft einwandfrei und ohne Probleme.
Hätte es ja gern auf die Temperaturdifferenz geschoben, aber die Stütze hatte schließlich Fahrtwind und soo warm war es gestern ja auch nicht (max 18,5°C). Und in Südfrankreich kam die Stütze schon aus dem klimatisierten Haus aufs Auto bei >30°C und da hat sich nix geregt.
@Sackmann  Normal, Zufall oder Wartung nötig?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Ostermontag euch allen


----------



## Sackmann (22. April 2022)

Würde es orerst mal unter "komische Vorfall" verbuchen. Solange die Stütze beim MTB-Fahren (und nicht beim Autofahren) das tut, was sie soll, musst du deswegen nicht einen Service machen.
Temepraturdifferenzen können bei sowas schonmal eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## MTBler670 (13. Juni 2022)

Gibt es eine Empfehlung welches Fett man am Abstreifer nehmen kann? 
Oder ist das egal? 
Einfach von außen aufpinseln und ein paar mal eingefroren oder wie geht man da am besten vor?


----------



## Germox (13. Juni 2022)

Nimm SRAM Butter.....keinen Pinsel verwenden. Nimm nen Wattestäbchen oder den Finger. Einfach etwas auftragen und jut. Dann bleibt der Abstreifen lange geschmeidig.


----------



## manill (27. Juni 2022)

Hey

Ich habe eine Problem bei meiner Divine . Leider rutscht mein Sattel SQLAB auch mit korrekt angezogen Schrauben immer wieder um ca. 5 mm nach hinten. Hat irgendwer vielleicht einen Tipp wie ich das beheben könnte.
Sattelrails und Haltpunkte sind sauber und entfettet.

Grüße

Manuel


----------



## Resimilchkuh (27. Juni 2022)

Du meinst wirklich nach hinten rutschen, also ein Verschieben des Sattels oder ändert sich die Neigung nach hinten?
Ersteres erscheint mir prinzipiell schwer vorstellbar, da das dazu schon sehr locker sein müsste, ließe sich aber vermutlich mit Montagepaste (mit Reibpartikeln) beheben.
Ob das dann auf Dauer gut für die Rails oder die Klemmplatten ist.....

Das würde vermutlich auch beim zweiten Problem helfen, aber es graust mich etwas, an der Stelle Reibpartikel hineinzubringen.

Vielleicht erstmal die Ursache suchen und dann Symptome bekämpfen. Also z.b. Mal nen anderen Sattel testen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manill (27. Juni 2022)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Du meinst wirklich nach hinten rutschen, also ein Verschieben des Sattels oder ändert sich die Neigung nach hinten?
> Ersteres erscheint mir prinzipiell schwer vorstellbar, da das dazu schon sehr locker sein müsste, ließe sich aber vermutlich mit Montagepaste (mit Reibpartikeln) beheben.
> Ob das dann auf Dauer gut für die Rails oder die Klemmplatten ist.....
> 
> ...


Hey 

JA der Sattel rutscht wirklich nach hinten, die Neigung bleib gleich.  Auch die Schrauben lockern sich nicht. er beweget sich durch die Klemmung. 
Das mit der Montageaste ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, wollt ich aber vermeiden. Werde es trotzdem einmal mit der Paste probieren.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (27. Juni 2022)

Strange   

Statt Paste geht vielleicht auch eine dünne Lage Gummi, z.B. alter Schlauch. Die Klemmung kann ja auch hochoval, also könnte das klappen. Beugt dann direkt Knarzen vor 

Würde aber dennoch mal die Rails messen und nen anderen Sattel testen, um die Ursache zu finden.


----------



## ChriKro (27. Juni 2022)

Schau mal ob vielleicht die untere oder die obere Sattelklemme verbogen ist, kann durch einen Sturz oder andere überlastungen passieren, hatte ich mal an einer Canyon Stütze. Das hat dazu geführt dass die Platten in der Mitte bei den Schrauben Kontakt hatten und aussen nicht richtig klemmten.
Die Platten gibt's als Ersatzteil falls das der Fall sein sollte.
Edit: hab noch ein Foto gefunden wie das ausgeschaut hat, wurde als Garantiefall anerkannt


----------



## manill (27. Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps.
Werd mich dann mal auf die erweiterte Fehlersuche machen. Sturz kann ich ausschliessen da das von Anfang an der Fall war. Stütze ist jetzt ca. 2 Monate alt.  Die Idee mit dem Schlauch werd ich auf alle Fälle probieren.


----------



## SalomonMTBN (3. September 2022)

Jemand 2 Travel Spacer für die Divine übrig? Mir fehlen noch genau 2, um den Hub meiner 185er Divine um 1 cm zu reduzieren.


----------



## Obittzen (3. September 2022)

@SalomonMTBN Meinst du die kleinen weißen Ringe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SalomonMTBN (3. September 2022)

Ja, genau - gibt's zwar bei BC auch im 4er Pack (oder auch im Webshop von Bikeyoke), aber bevor ich mir das komplette 4er dort bestelle, dacht ich mir ich frag hier bei mtb-news ...


----------



## beat2eps (20. September 2022)

Gerade eben frustriert das Fahrrad in den Keller gebracht. Heute endlich dazu gekommen, mein Projekt mit der 31,6er Divine 185 zu finalisieren, aber die Funktion lässt zu wünschen übrig. Die Stütze fährt sehr langsam aus und lässt sich nur unter großem Kraftaufwand wieder eindrücken.

Anschließend die Anleitung und den Fehlerguide durchsucht. Da die Divine nigelnagelneu aus der Verpackung kam, hatte ich den Druck in Verdacht. 

Beim ersten Anschrauben wurden  laut Dämpferpumpe mit digitalen Manometer 252 Psi angezeigt, beim aufpumpen auf 300 Psi, demontieren und wieder anschrauben stehen auch nur rund 260 Psi auf der Anzeige. Mehr als 300 Psi kann die Pumpe leider nicht (Topeak Pocket Schick Digital). Leider keine Besserung.

Ich hatte mich beim Kauf belesen und nahm an, das bei einem Druckbereich von 250-350 Psi die Stütze bei 300 Psi einigermaßen schnell ausfährt. Da die Divine rund 5 Sekunden zum vollen ausfahren braucht ist das definitiv kein haltbarer Zustand. Vermutlich stimmt irgendwo etwas nicht. 

Probiert habe ich das ganze auch mit fast loser Sattelklemmung, gleiches Ergebnis.

Verbaut ist sie in einem Yeti Arc 2022, Rahmengröße M, max. 
Einstecktiefe ist berücksichtigt (ausreichend Platz ist vorhanden). Bedient wird sie mit einem Shimano SL-MT800-IL (Zugweg >>7mm), aber original Kabel und Hülle. 

Könnte es am Hebel liegen?
Sind vielleicht doch >300 Psi nötig?
Habe ich ggf. etwas übersehen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Skunkworks (20. September 2022)

beat2eps schrieb:


> Gerade eben frustriert das Fahrrad in den Keller gebracht. Heute endlich dazu gekommen, mein Projekt mit der 31,6er Divine 185 zu finalisieren, aber die Funktion lässt zu wünschen übrig. Die Stütze fährt sehr langsam aus und lässt sich nur unter großem Kraftaufwand wieder eindrücken.
> 
> Anschließend die Anleitung und den Fehlerguide durchsucht. Da die Divine nigelnagelneu aus der Verpackung kam, hatte ich den Druck in Verdacht.
> 
> ...


Deiner Vermutung mit den Hebel solltest du nachgehen. 7mm Kabeleinzug halte ich für knapp.
Lässt sich der Hebel mit dem Zug und ohne Stütze im verlegten Zustand leicht betätigen? Wenn das schon schwer geht, ist auch das ein möglicher Ursachenherd.

Am besten testest du so: fahre die Stütze ein, öffne die Sattelklemme, demontieren den Hebel, ziehe die Stütze soweit raus, bis du Widerstand vom Zug hast. Der Hebel sollte jetzt am Eintritt in den Rahmen sein. Vergewissere dich, das der Zug nirgends abknicken kann.
Halte den Hebel mit der einen Hand und die Stütze mit der anderen Hand richtig fest und ziehe die Stütze kräftig nach oben. Nun sollte der volle Zug auf den Aktuator kommen und die Stütze schnell ausfahren. Wenn dem so ist, hast du das Problem gefunden, wenn nicht, solltest du den Support anfragen.


----------



## SalomonMTBN (21. September 2022)

beat2eps schrieb:


> Gerade eben frustriert das Fahrrad in den Keller gebracht. Heute endlich dazu gekommen, mein Projekt mit der 31,6er Divine 185 zu finalisieren, aber die Funktion lässt zu wünschen übrig. Die Stütze fährt sehr langsam aus und lässt sich nur unter großem Kraftaufwand wieder eindrücken.
> 
> Anschließend die Anleitung und den Fehlerguide durchsucht. Da die Divine nigelnagelneu aus der Verpackung kam, hatte ich den Druck in Verdacht.
> 
> ...


Servus @beat2eps 
Hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Shimano SL-MT-800.  Ist definitiv der Schalthebel - hat für die Divine zu wenig Zugweg. Der MT-500 ist schon besser. Aber am besten auf einen Bikeyoke oder anderen Hebel mit >10mm Zugweg wechseln. Dann hast du das Problem gelöst.


----------



## philip_sanchez (21. September 2022)

*Aus dem Manual (FAQ) von BikeYoke für die Divine:*
"Welche anderen Bedienhebel kann ich nutzen? 
Prinzipiell funktioniert jeder Bedienhebel mit Zug-Klemmung am Hebel. Um die volle Ausfahrgeschwindigkeit und geschmeidiges Einfahren zu erreichen sollte der Hebel mindestens 10 mm Kabelzug haben für REVIVE, REVIVE MAX und DIVINE...

Liegt also ganz klar am Remotehebel.


----------



## sparkfan (22. September 2022)

Die Sattelstützen von BikeYoke sind schon extrem gut und durchdacht! Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man ab und zu das Handbuch/die Anleitung lesen muss  Hab selber schon 2x die Erfahrung machen müssen.
Und dass Sackmann die Fragen, die sehr gut in der Doku zu finden sind, noch teilweise so ruhig beantwortet ...


----------



## beat2eps (22. September 2022)

Vielen Dank an @Skunkworks, @philip_sanchez und @SalomonMTBN für die 3 hilfreichen Antworten!

Dann werde ich mir einen neuen Remote-Hebel besorgen. Zumindest kann ich mit der Divine schon fahren, was ich gestern Abend auch kurz getan habe.

Absolut keine Auffälligkeit, fühlt sich an wie eine ganz normale Sattelstütze. Die 185mm sind für meine Körpergröße (175cm, 80cm SL) am Yeti Arc perfekt. Die Stütze steckt komplett im Rahmen, ich brauche keinen Spacer und sitze optimal. Und komplett eingefahren habe ich unglaublich viel Bewegungsfreiheit. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist sehr gut und die schwarze Beschichtung passt super zur ebenso non-Kashima Fox 34.

Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die schriftliche Einbauanleitung, die taugt leider nur bedingt. Hätte ich mich an diese 1zu1 gehalten, wäre die Kabelhülle zu lang geworden und hätte eine ordnungsgemäße Installation verhindert. Das Installationsvideo hat mir letztendlich geholfen. 

Jetzt muss ich noch überlegen welcher Hebel es wird. Der Shimano hatte mich von der Ergonomie überzeugt und passt auch sehr gut ins Shimano Cockpit. Der Triggy Alpha Long der für die Divine empfohlen wird gefällt mir aufgrund der Löcher leider nicht. Gerne etwas mit Silikonbeschichtung wie der XT Schalthebel, z.B. der Hebel von PNW (unglaublich teuer) oder der v3 von OneUp.

Hättet ihr dazu eine konkrete Empfehlung?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MarshallFx (22. September 2022)

Ich habe mir den Remode von Wolf Tooth zur Divine gekauft, funktioniert gut zusammen


----------



## bikerkocher (22. September 2022)

Gute Morgen, ich möchte mir einen anderen Remote Hebel  anbauen. Weiß jemand ob 6mm Zugweg ausreichen, zum absenken der Stütze.https://r2-bike.com/YEP-COMPONENTS-...re-Sattelstuetzen-schwarz-222-mm-Lenkerklemme 
Den Remote will ich an der sl Stütze nehmen.


----------



## trischi24 (22. September 2022)

bikerkocher schrieb:


> Gute Morgen, ich möchte mir einen anderen Remote Hebel  anbauen. Weiß jemand ob 6mm Zugweg ausreichen, zum absenken der Stütze.https://r2-bike.com/YEP-COMPONENTS-...re-Sattelstuetzen-schwarz-222-mm-Lenkerklemme
> Den Remote will ich an der sl Stütze nehmen.


Nix für ungut, aber hast du mal die letzten 5 oder 6 Beiträge gelesen oder die Bedienungsanleitung der Stütze bemüht?

Grüße Tristan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (22. September 2022)

HALT!
1.  @bikerkocher Falscher Thread, denn hier geht es (wie die Überschrift schon sagt) um die *DIVINE OHNE SL. *Bei einer DIVINE *SL* reichen 6mm Zugweg aus. Bei einer DIVINE oder REVIVE reichen diese nicht aus.
due frägst ja explizit nach SL, bst aber halt im falschen Thread gelandet.
2. @trischi24 Siehe oben: Er redet von DIVINE SL, nicht von der "normalen" DIVINE.


----------



## Sackmann (22. September 2022)

beat2eps schrieb:


> Beim ersten Anschrauben wurden laut Dämpferpumpe mit digitalen Manometer 252 Psi angezeigt, beim aufpumpen auf 300 Psi, demontieren und wieder anschrauben stehen auch nur rund 260 Psi auf der Anzeige. Mehr als 300 Psi kann die Pumpe leider nicht (Topeak Pocket Schick Digital). Leider keine Besserung.


*Achtung bei vermutetem Druckverlust*: Nachdem eine Pumpe aufgeschraubt wird, muss sich erst der Schlauch mit Luft aus der Stütze füllen, bevor das Manometer was anzeigt. Aufgrund der kleinen Luftvolumens in einer Stütze und des verhältnismäßig großen Luftvolumens des Schlauches und der Pumpe entspricht der unmittelbar nach Aufschrauben angezeigte Druck deshalb *nicht* dem Druck, der zuvor in der Stütze war. Je nach Pumpe und je nach Stützenlänge können da mehr als 100psi Druckabfall auftreten. Eine solche Druckkontrolle macht also keinen Sinn bei einer Stütze.
Wichtig ist, dass das, was man aufgepumt hat, beim Abschrauben nicht verloren geht, dann ist das, was die Pumpe angezeigt hat auch in der Stütze drin.


beat2eps schrieb:


> Einziger Kritikpunkt ist die schriftliche Einbauanleitung, die taugt leider nur bedingt. Hätte ich mich an diese 1zu1 gehalten, wäre die Kabelhülle zu lang geworden und hätte eine ordnungsgemäße Installation verhindert. Das Installationsvideo hat mir letztendlich geholfen.


Es ist halt nicht so ganz einfach, schriftlich, und in gewisser Kürze zu erklären, wie lang eine Hülle sein muss.
Jemand, der weiß wie eine Stütze einzubauen ist, der braucht eine Anleitung zum Kürzen nicht.
Für diejenigen, die es zum ersten Mal machen, ist unsere Anleitung aber eigentlich korrekt und nicht misszuverstehen. Die Länge, die wir in der Anleitung angeben bezieht sich auf den maximalen Auszug. Damit ist zu 100% sichergestellt, dass das Kabel für jeden erlaubten Einbaufall nicht zu kurz ist. Wenn die Stütze tiefer montiert wird als die maximale Auszugslänge, dann muss entsprechend mehr gekürzt werden. Das steht genau so drin. Ein zu langer Zug ist schnell nochmal gekürzt. Wieder was hinkürzen is halt eher schwierig. 
Die 90mm kommen deshalb zustande, weil bei der 125er die Mindesteinstecktiefe 80mm beträgt. Dann kommt man mit den 90mm Kürzen unter Sattelrohrmarkierung bei Nutzung des vollen Auszug sehr gut hin. Wenn man tiefer fährt, muss man halt entsprechend tiefer kürzen.
Es ist halt nicht ganz einfach, das so zu erklären, dass es wirklich jeder versteht, ohen dass so ein Handbuch in einer 1000-seitigen Bibel endet. Man kann nichts genau geug beschreiben oder erklären. Einer findet sich immer.
Was hat denn bei dir nicht geklappt, oder was war zu lang?





Meine Gedankengänge beim Manual in dieser Hinsicht waren:
1. Jemand, der ne perfekt Zuglänge will, der schraubt eh schon lang genug, und braucht die Anleitung zum Kürzen so oder so nicht.
2. Jemand der sowas zum ersten Mal montier, der schneidet bei Befolgung unserer Anleitung die Hülle ganz sicher nicht zu kurz ab.
3. Wenn derjenige dann merkt, dass er es trotzdem noch kürzer möchte, dann bekommt er dieser Transferleistung beim Nachbessern hin. Auch ich kürzer nicht immer beim ersten Mal perfekt, sdoner nehm dann Zentimeter für Zentimert so viel ab, bis es mir taugt.
4. Wenn jemand auch #3 nicht schafft, dann sollte er die Stütze lieber von jemandem einbauen lassen.


----------



## bikerkocher (22. September 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> HALT!
> 1.  @bikerkocher Falscher Thread, denn hier geht es (wie die Überschrift schon sagt) um die *DIVINE OHNE SL. *Bei einer DIVINE *SL* reichen 6mm Zugweg aus. Bei einer DIVINE oder REVIVE reichen diese nicht aus.
> due frägst ja explizit nach SL, bst aber halt im falschen Thread gelandet.
> 2. @trischi24 Siehe oben: Er redet von DIVINE SL, nicht von der "normalen" DIVINE.


Danke für die Info


----------



## MyChaOS (22. September 2022)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Für diejenigen, die es zum ersten Mal machen, ist unsere Anleitung aber eigentlich korrekt und nicht misszuverstehen. Die Länge, die wir in der Anleitung angeben bezieht sich auf den maximalen Auszug. Damit ist zu 100% sichergestellt, dass das Kabel für jeden erlaubten Einbaufall nicht zu kurz ist. Wenn die Stütze tiefer montiert wird als die maximale Auszugslänge, dann muss entsprechend mehr gekürzt werden. Das steht genau so drin. Ein zu langer Zug ist schnell nochmal gekürzt. Wieder was hinkürzen is halt eher schwierig.
> Die 90mm kommen deshalb zustande, weil bei der 125er die Mindesteinstecktiefe 80mm beträgt. Dann kommt man mit den 90mm Kürzen unter Sattelrohrmarkierung bei Nutzung des vollen Auszug sehr gut hin. Wenn man tiefer fährt, muss man halt entsprechend tiefer kürzen.
> Es ist halt nicht ganz einfach, das so zu erklären, dass es wirklich jeder versteht, ohen dass so ein Handbuch in einer 1000-seitigen Bibel endet. Man kann nichts genau geug beschreiben oder erklären. Einer findet sich immer.
> Was hat denn bei dir nicht geklappt, oder was war zu lang?
> ...


Kann nur sagen dass meine Stütze damals mit der Anleitung top funktioniert hat


----------



## B.O`Tanic (8. November 2022)

@Sackmann
Stichwort Flugreisen:
Muss der Luftdruck der Bikeyoke-Sattelstützen reduziert werden für Flugreisen/Transport im Frachtraum?
Gruss und Dank


----------



## Skunkworks (9. November 2022)

B.O`Tanic schrieb:


> @Sackmann
> Stichwort Flugreisen:
> Muss der Luftdruck der Bikeyoke-Sattelstützen reduziert werden für Flugreisen/Transport im Frachtraum?
> Gruss und Dank


Beim Fliegen herrscht vll 0.7bar weniger Druck im Frachtraum. Ich würde sagen die gehen unter.


----------

